# WAR ist anders als angekündigt



## trippleass gnom (10. November 2008)

Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.

http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119

Ist die deutsche Warhammer-Community auch dieser Meinung? 

Es kann ja auch viel besser als erwartet sein...


----------



## Brachial (10. November 2008)

Bei Spielen wird immer irgendwas der "Budget"-Schere zum Opfer fallen, ist nun einmal leider so. Ich für meinen Teil finde das Mythic vielleicht viele Abstriche machen musste aber insgesamt haben sie in meinen Augen ihr Versprechen gehalten.

Ok die WoW Fanboys dürfen mich nun niedermachen (aber bitte konstruktive Kritik, auf Kinder "bla bla" reagier ich net).


----------



## neon1705 (10. November 2008)

also ich sage mal so war ist im endeffekt so wie mythic es zumindest gesagt hat doch die community ist der knackpunkt die mitunter auch dafür sorgen sollte das halt "war is everywhere" ist nunja ich bin mit meinen zeloten lvl 30 geworden und danach wars einfach nur öde

Fazit: Warhammer ist ein tolles pvp spiel doch meine meinung nach für solisten ungeeignet da es zu gruppenlastig ist von den PQ bekommt man meistens nur den ersten teil mit da man kaum leute findet die sie auch zuende machen wollen
RP in War gleich 0 da es einfach keine gebiete gibt wo man ordendliches RP betreiben könnte leider auch hier wieder ein minuspunkt

Mein tip an mythic: Auf jedenfall serverzusammenlegung da es auf einigen servern echt wenig leute gibt und somit der spass auch fällt, Angekündigte klassen einfügen,PVP klassen besser balancen und nicht 1:1 kopieren habe leider viele klassen gesehen die genau das gleiche konnten abwechslung gleich null, PQ überarbeiten so das man sie auch wens nicht anders geht sie auch alleine lösbar sind.


----------



## arcangel (10. November 2008)

Ich finde dass Mythic trotz der Kinderkrankheiten hier und da, die niemals ganz ausbleiben, insgesamt ein sehr schoenes, stimmiges Spiel geschaffen hat, das mir persoenlich viel Spass macht. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Kundensupport waren ebenfalls mehr als positiv, ich habe bisher immer innerhalb von wenigen Stunden, meist sogar Minuten Antworten erhalten. (und ja, ich weiss das danach hier nicht gefragt wurde ;P)


----------



## Nessaiia (10. November 2008)

Ist das wichtig?

Letztlich zählt, ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht ist. Und ich finde es viel besser als erwartet (liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mir seit dem ein oder anderen Release nicht mehr zu hohe Erwartungen mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber es ist bislang einfach fesselnd und auch technisch ordentlich. 

Stell Dir vor, GOA/Mythic hätte sich genau an alle Versprechen gehalten und dafür ein "Schrottgame" auf den Markt gebracht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: die Zusammenlegung wird sicher kommen und auch der Patch 1.0.5 wird ja einiges ändern. Ob zum Besseren (insbesondere für Heiler) bleibt abzuwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (10. November 2008)

Ich finde es ist genauso wie sie es gesagt haben mit halt ein paar abschnitten nehm ich ihnen aber nicht übel jedes Onlinegame hat sich ja überschätzt auser Hdro da weis ich es nicht^^^
AoC hatte kein wirkliches PvP 
WoW sind jetzt noch sachen nicht da die sie versprochen haben.
Und hallo War bringt schon 3 monate(?) nach release 2 Klassen zurück die es nicht ins Spiel geschaft haben


----------



## Jarbarkas (10. November 2008)

Char Transfer kommt wohl ende nächster Woche .



> Die grobe Planung sieht für den Charaktertransfer für das Ende nächster Woche vor.
> 
> Wir veröffentlichen gleich eine Liste mit den Ursprungs- und Zielservern. Eine genaue Anleitung folgt später.
> __________________
> ...


----------



## Vandergroth (10. November 2008)

Ich finde es nur schade, daß bestimmte Inhalte einfach nicht so erfüllt wurden, wie sie angekündigt waren.

Asl Beispiel gibt es einen Podcast über Quests, in dem explizit gesagt wird, daß es keine Questerei geben wird, die einen immer und immer wieder an die selbe Stelle bringen wird, weil jeder kill auch in Zukünftigen Questen berücksichtigt wird. Ich renne aber immer wieder in Gebiete, in denen ich 5 mal den gleichen Named umgeboxt habe ohne eine Quest für ihn zu haben und dann muß ich da schon wieder hin, weil nach einer ewigen Questreihe plötzlich soch der typ gekillt werden muß, er aber nicht schon als abgefrühstückt gilt. Das find ich sehr traurig.

Desweiteren finde ich es sehr schade, daß die angekündigte "Rezptliste" im Wälzer nicht existiert. Es ist unglaublich frustrierend Tränke und Talismane herzustellen, die einigermaßen tauglich sich, sich die Rezepte aber vorher auf einem Blatt Papier aufschreiben zu müssen, damit man den Versuch starten kann.... da ist definitiv Überhohlungsbedarf gefragt.

Was ich auch schade finde ist, daß die NPC Implementierung in Szenarien nicht geklappt hat. Echt frustrierend sich im Szenario zu 7t einer 12 Mann Gruppe stellen zu müssen, die über einen drüber rollen wie nix. Die 5 NPCs die generiert werden sollten, um sich am Kampfgeschehen zu beteiligen nehmen zwar Flair und vielleicht auch etwas Spielspaß, aber wenn das Helden oder bessere Champions wären, die nicht nach 3 Schlägen umfallen, sich einigermaßen Zielorientiert verhalten und richtig Skills fahren, wäre das echt was praktisches gewesen, um die Balance in Szenarien zu gewährleisten. Vielleicht wird ja noch eine Gruppengröße-Abfrage implementiert, damit 7 gegen 12 einfach nicht stattfindet. Fänd ich klasse!

Die fehlenden Klassen und Städte sind zwar auch schade, aber daran wird ja auch gearbeitet. November gehts ja langsam los mit den Schwarzen Gardisten und den Sonnenfutzies. Zwei Daumen hoch!


----------



## DerThor (10. November 2008)

Mein Vote auf den VNBoards war ein klares "NO".

Anfangs hatte ich immer die Hoffnung vertreten das WAR hält für was Mythic steht.

RvR

Anfangs war das auch so, aber mit steigendem Level fing es an immer anspruchsloser zu werden.

RvR hab ich in WAR noch nicht gefunden. Zumindest nicht wie man es kennt.
Alles was ich kenne sind Szenarios die RvR, bei dem Benefit, mehr als unattraktiv erscheinen lassen.
Im OpenPvP (RvR mag ich das nicht nennen) geht es nur darum welche Masse grösser ist und welche der beiden
Seiten ihre Instants schneller drücken kann.

- Vieeeel zu wenig Heilleistung im Spiel, keine "Oh Shit" Fähigkeiten. (Wenn 1.0.5 so live geht siehts noch düsterer aus mit heilen)
- Viel zu viel CC im Spiel, bzw. keinerlei Immunitäten dagegen und nahezu alles wieder instant. CC Gemoppel überall, dauerhaft, immer wieder.
- Respawn viel zu schnell wieder da, zu kleine Gebiete.
- Wo sind die langen 10 Minuten Kämpfe, Gruppe gegen Gruppe, Zerg gegen Gruppe usw.? Die gibts in WAR nicht aus oben genannten Gründen.
Und vieles, vieles mehr.

Und btw. weil ich bei solchen Beiträgen immer wieder lese "geh wieder WoW spielen", da kann ich nur drüber lachen.
Niemand der jemals DAOC intensiv gespielt hat weiß WAS RvR bedeutet. WoW, EQ, HdRO Spieler können da nicht mitreden.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube ja das ist leider das Ergebnis von der Übernahme Mythics durch EA.
Kommt mir vor als ob man zum Markenprimus geschaut hätte wie das dort funktioniert das sich der Goldesel schüttelt und mehr oder weniger kopiert hat.

Auf Dauer befürchte ich kann sich WAR nicht behaupten am Markt. Das ganze PvP ist viel zu nah am "grosse Zahlen, schneller Kampf, instas, CC überall" grossen Vorbild. Das ganze nur ohne den, überaus guten PvE Teil der anderen Spiele. 
Viele Spieler werden wieder zu ihren anderen Spielen zurueck gehen. Grosse Zahlen und Szenarien gibts dort auch und obendrein noch massenhaft gutes PvE.
Spieler die RvR wirklich kennen und deshalb WAR spielen werden sich mit der Zeit abwenden und sich neue Games suchen. 

Die Meinung eines Spielers der DAOC seit Releasetag bis vor einem halben Jahr, und nebenbei auch alle anderen Genregrössen, inkl. WoW ernsthaft gespielt hat.


----------



## Hingabe (10. November 2008)

Naja ich bin jetzt Level 35 und im Groben is das Spielerlebnis schon so wies Mythic angekündigt hat...ich kann aber sagen dasses in den higheren Gebieten doch recht leer zu sein scheint (vllt is das nur auf Averland so aber mir fällts halt extrem auf) Deswegen auch /sign für Serverzusammenlegung. Die Leere in den Gebieten kann aber nicht unbedingt als Makel des Spiels gesehen werden, man darf hier eben auch nicht vergessen dass das Spiel noch relativ jung ist. 

Das wird sich alles zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt noch verbessern, obs jetzt durch nen Eingriff von Mythic passiert oder einfach von selbst.
Am RvR gibts nichts zu beanstanden meiner Meinung nach,  zwar sind einige Szenarien völlig unausgelastet weil die Spieler eben ihre Vorlieben haben, doch diejenigen die voll besucht sind bringen enormen Spielspaß und sind eben nicht nur stumpfes gegeneinander Anrennen. Viele Dinge sind zu beachten und nur wenn man seine Klasse und deren Stärken und Schwächen kennt kann man überhaupt irgendwas für seine Gruppe tun. DAS ist einer der Punkte durch die sich das Spiel auszeichnet, es is einfach schön wenn man auch mal bissl Taktikverständnis entwickeln muss und nicht mal hier und mal da hinrennt um irgendnem Lowie nachzujagen wie in gewissen anderen Spielen (die deswegen trotzdem nicht als schlechter anzusehen sind durch den PvE content)

WoW-Fanboys gogo...


----------



## Ellrock (10. November 2008)

Also wenn ich so viele Es-Geht-zu-Ende mit WAR und WAR - ist - Mist Threads unter dem Mäntelchen von Objektivität., Statistiken, Verkaufszahlen usw. jeztt eine Umfrage in den USA - in dieses Forum gehängt hätte  wie du - dann hätte ich mich schon lange aus dem Spiel zurückgezogen, dass ich nicht mag- aber ich würde nicht dauern Stimmung gegen dieses Spiel machen.

Mir kommt das vor als würde hier wieder einer rumyollen.


----------



## raphnexx (10. November 2008)

Die Community ist und prägt das Spiel. Ein Spiel entwickelt sich durch seine Community und es ist auch nur so gut wie selbige.
Es gibt sehr viele die zufrieden sind und ich gehöre auch dazu.


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. November 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das viel versprochen wurde was dann im Endeffekt nicht eingehalten wurde. 2 Monate vor Release gab es ein Interview in dem gesagt wurde das dass Spiel schon jetzt fix und fertig wäre und man es schon jetzt releasen könnte aber man noch die restliche Zeit nutzen würde um noch alles zu testen und so. Naja, das war ja mal die größte Lüge! Dazu kam noch das die europäischen Spieler noch mehr unter GOA zuleiden haben. Das Spiel ist ja immer noch nicht komplett in deutscher Sprache und das ist ein Armutszeugnis!


----------



## Corenn (10. November 2008)

Naja, vielleicht sind die Szenarien wirklich Teil des Problems. Es ist einfach sich irgendwo in der Welt fürs Szenario anzumelden und zu wissen, dass man auf Gegner trifft, statt sich eine Gruppe zu bauen und die RvR-Zonen zu roamen auf der Suche nach Gegnern.

Muss man halt hoffen, dass die Szenarien überarbeitet werden, in der einen oder anderen Art und Weise.


----------



## makkaal (10. November 2008)

Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch mit einem "nein" gestimmt, aber um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich keine klare Meinung dazu, die sich in Schwarz/Weiß einteilen ließe.
Ich sehe seit Jahren, dass Spiele angekündigt werden, die letztlich gänzlich anders auf dem Markt erscheinen als sie angekündigt wurden - sowohl im positiven als auch im negativen Sinne. Nur weil das Spiel nicht etwas hält, was mir von vornherein versprochen wurde, heißt das für mich nicht automatisch, dass das Spiel schlechter sei. Wenn dagegen nun etwas fehlt, auf das ich mich besonders gefreut oder das Spiel deshalb gekauft habe, ist das etwas schwieriger.

Ich sehe weniger Probleme im Spiel als in der Community.
So sehr ich Kritikfähigkeit unterstütze, muss diese Fähigkeit in beide Richtungen gehen - sowohl, sie aufzunehmen als auch in der Lage zu sein, sie zu verfassen. Gerade letzteres ist bitterlich ausgeprägt, weil viele der Überzeugung sind, mit Halbwahrheiten, Flamepropaganda und Vorurteilen nicht mit Gegenstimmen rechnen zu müssen. Zu oft lese ich, wie jemand das Spiel schlecht macht, nur weil es ihm schlicht und ergreifend nicht gefällt - oder, was in meinen Augen genauso schlimm ist, von sich auf andere schließt oder grundsätzlich die falschen Schlüsse zieht.



			
				DerThor schrieb:
			
		

> - Vieeeel zu wenig Heilleistung im Spiel, keine "Oh Shit" Fähigkeiten. (Wenn 1.0.5 so live geht siehts noch düsterer aus mit heilen)
> - Viel zu viel CC im Spiel, bzw. keinerlei Immunitäten dagegen und nahezu alles wieder instant. CC Gemoppel überall, dauerhaft, immer wieder.


Soviel zu dem Thema. Ich stimme zwar vielen deiner Aspekte zu, aber ich sehe auch in deinem Post das Spiel die Ursache für selbst(/community)gemachte Probleme dargestellt. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Zu deinen oben zitierten Punkten:
Der erste scheint mir sehr subjektiv zu sein. Ich spiele einen Heiler (wie du unten siehst), und das war nicht mein erster. Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich die Technik dazu prima. Da du keine Zahlen oder Quellen für deine Behauptung nennst, bleibt sie für mich genau das, genauso wie meine Gegenthese: Eine Behauptung. Auch die Ausführung, dass es mit 1.0.5 schlimmer würde, sehe ich als Schwarzseherei, da nicht nur die Fähigkeiten vieler Klassen gestärkt werden, sondern auch die heilzauber.

Der zweite von dir genannte Punkt ist amüsanterweise ein Kritikpunkt der ersten Stunde - aber genau entgegengesetzt. Viele hatten sich beschwert, dass es *zu wenig* CC gebe, dass die Fertigkeiten zu kurz seien um wirksam zu sein, dass der Break und Immunität gegenüber CC das Spiel zu einem stupiden "Wer macht mehr Schaden in kürzerer Zeit" mutieren lasse.



			
				Ellrock schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt das vor als würde hier wieder einer rumyollen.


Das Gefühl hatte ich zunächst auch, doch ist mir bewusst, dass nur weil das Spiel nicht so ist, wie es sich manche erwartet haben, es nicht automatisch schlechter oder die Community automatisch unzufrieden damit sein muss. Die Umfrage impliziert nicht einmal diese Einschätzung (der Unzufriedenheit), und einigen Einträgen nach zu urteilen haben viele Poster auch nichts in dem Sinne damit ausdrücken wollen.
Leider ist diese Umfrage ein typischer Propagandapunkt, der leicht dazu missbraucht werden kann.
Wie schon oben gesagt: Ich hätte auch "Nein" gewählt, bin ich aber unzufrieden mit dem Produkt? Nein, sonst würde ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen und hätte diesen Forenteil längst verlassen.


----------



## Darokan (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.
> 
> http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119
> 
> ...




...lieber trippleass gnom, ich bin eigentlich schon lange der Meinung das Du nur hier im Forum bist um War, Mythic und GOA durch den Dreck zu ziehen und Du gehst "mit Verlauch" einem langsam aber sicher tierrisch auf den Sack.

Wirst Du dafuer eigentlich bezahlt? Wenn ja von wem und wo bist Du als Community-Manager ansonsten tätig? Kläre uns doch mal auf, dann wissen wir zumindest wer uns den Muell hier vorsetzt. Ansonsten verkneife dir doch einfach in Zukunft deine Posts, ich bin mir sicher das 90% der Community damit kein Problem hätten.


----------



## Daddelopi (10. November 2008)

die lösung wäre doch so einfach, szenarien raus oder so unatraktiv machen das die leute open rvr betreiben müssen ,)  aber so wie es im moment ist is es einfach nur mist, kp wie oft ich das schon geschrieben hab aber : wenn ich BG's spielen wollte hätte ich auch bei WeOhWe bleiben können!!! 

es gab da mal so ein schönes system bei AO (anarchy online, falls das jemand kennt) da konnte man auch zonen claimen indem man einen corntroler aufgebaut hat, diesen konnte man mit diversen upgrades versehen die der gilde aber auch den spielern in seinem direkten umfeld boni gaben.  alle paar tage/stunden (weis nimmer genau) wurden die dinger angreifbar und man musste sie verteidigen ...so oder so ähnlich müssten sie das auch in war mit den keeps bringen


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (10. November 2008)

alsi ich finde das lvln so ab 28 als heiler ziemlich öde... die szenas dafür umsobesser, leider gehen bei meinen on zeiten kaum welche auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wenn sie paar server zusammenlegen würden um den niedrigen auchn bisl was an szenas zu ermöglichen fänd ich es ein tolles game.

ich weiß, leute packn und open rvr machen... aber entweder hat man 0 gegenwehr oder weils wesentlich mehr destro gibt eben locker 5 mal soviele leute


und die aussage wenn ich bg spielen wollte könnt ich wow spielen is mist, szenas sind wenn man sie abwechselt, abwechslungsreich, machen spaß und sind auch mal für die halbe stunde zwischendurch, es kann net jeder 2 std fürs open rvr hervorkramen und auch net immer die leute


meine onzeiten sind berufsbedingt von 6-12 ( net am stück, vllt 1-2 std am tag) und da freu ich mich am we wenn mein freund ne std lernen will man geschwind 1-2 szenas machen zu können


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. November 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> ...lieber trippleass gnom, ich bin eigentlich schon lange der Meinung das Du nur hier im Forum bist um War, Mythic und GOA durch den Dreck zu ziehen und Du gehst "mit Verlauch" einem langsam aber sicher tierrisch auf den Sack.
> 
> Wirst Du dafuer eigentlich bezahlt? Wenn ja von wem und wo bist Du als Community-Manager ansonsten tätig? Kläre uns doch mal auf, dann wissen wir zumindest wer uns den Muell hier vorsetzt. Ansonsten verkneife dir doch einfach in Zukunft deine Posts, ich bin mir sicher das 90% der Community damit kein Problem hätten.



Hat doch Sinn, jemand der ein neues MMO sucht guckt vielleicht auch mal ins buffed.de Forum und möchte dort bestimmt die Wahrheit erfahren. WAR ist ja kein schlechtes Spiel, aber soo toll wie es angepriesen wurde ist es bei weitem nicht. Es muss auch Kritiker geben.


----------



## Churchak (10. November 2008)

das problem ist nur zu 30% das spiel das problem ist das viele ex-daocler nen DaoC 2 wollten/erhofften und ihre augen fest davor verschlossen haben das es das nie auch nur im ansatz zu werden drohte. 
Anderseits hat man als ex-daocler aber auch oft das gefühl das Mythic in vielen sachen sich zurück entwickelt hat,diese zerissene FZ zB da war man in DaoC bedeutend weiter mit NF warum nun dieser rückschritt? oder keepkämpfe warum dieser rückschritt in nie gekannte vereinfachung? hält man die neue zielgruppe für so strunzdumm? warum vorgegebene plätze für belagerungswerk? warum keine einreisbaren mauern mehr? warum reppen sich tore aufeinmal selber ohne zutun? das raubt alles flair in meinen augen.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Den Start von WAR sehe ich als sehr gelungen an. Auch bei WoW wurden Sachen rausgekürzt weil keine Entwicklungszeit mehr vorhanden war.

Hoffen wir das Thema is nichmehr so heiß nach 1.1


----------



## Protek (10. November 2008)

Eigentlich ist es egal wie ein Spiel ist, es muss einem fesseln und Spass machen - von lvl 1-40 und vielleicht noch längere Zeit darüber hinaus.

Ich denke jeder hat andere Vorlieben/Erwartungen bei einem Spiel. Die Frage ist immer, wie benutzerfreundlich so ein Spiel ist.

Da gehört für mich der nahtlose Übergang der Questgebiete hinzu. Ich muss wieder mein Beispiel herbei ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das man nicht only Elfenkapitel durchspielen kann als Elfe. Könnte man theoretisch schon wenn man sehr viele Szenarien nebenbei playt, aber ansonsten kaum schaffbar, vlt in einer Gruppe aber schlussendlich musst du defintiv in Imperium/Zwerge Gebiet. Im Endlvl Bereich völlig okay aber im Low Lvl Bereich hätte ich mir eine nahtlose Questreihe gewünscht.

Natürlich spricht nichts gegen das questen im Imperium/Zwergen Gebiet, wobei das sehr viele laufen mit der Zeit auch nicht mehr so lustig ist. Bis man ein Pferd hat ist das nicht sehr schön, mangels fehlender Flugmeister. 

Mir ist einfach aufgefallen, das WAR einem solange im Bann hält wie man gerade aktiv dabei ist. Macht man mal ein paar Tage Pause und etwas anderes zwischenbei, merkt man deutlich das es noch an einigen Ecken überhaupt nicht stimmig ist. Als langjähriger Mmorpg Spieler fallen mir ein paar Punkte auf. 

Es ist mal was anderes auf wirkliche Berufe zu verzichten, die eigentlichen Hauptberufe in WAR sind für meinen Geschmack einfach zu wenig.
Zuwenige Flugmeister. Man läuft/reitet so schon genug, mehr Flugpunkte würden sich auch das RvR fördern, da man nicht so gehemmt ist, wegen langer Reisen.
Szenarien sind eine tolle Sache, wenn man mal davon absieht das sie open RvR aktiv verhindern. Gäbe es keine Szenarien wäre dort natürlich viel los, aber dafür würde es viel weniger Casuals ansprechen, was natürlich verständlich ist. Nicht jeder hat Zeit stundenlang Gruppe zu öffnen und was auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen eine Überarbeitung der Szenarien, bin eher für eine Stärung des wirklichen RvR, mehr Belohnung oder sonstige Anreize. Sie müssen es einfach hinkriegen das auch wirklich was läuft, nichts ist langweiliger, als eine leere RvR Zone und ohne das Gefühl zu haben, das wirklich was wichtiges passiert. Noch spürt man da wenig von. 

Auf Szenarien rushen hab ich eigentlich wirklich keine Lust, das erinnert mich zu sehr an WoW Bgs ^^ Aber andere Möglichkeit gibts wohl nicht wirklich.
An was sie wirklich noch schrauben müssen, ist der verdammt hohe Respawn. Ist ja schön und gut, aber ein wenig mehr Zeit hätte ich dann doch gerne. Lieber ein wenig warten, als ständig aus diesen Gründen wieder zum Heiler zu laufen.

Mal abwarten wie sich die Dinge noch entwickeln.


----------



## ~Odin~ (10. November 2008)

Überlegt euch doch mal seit WANN WAR raus ist....xD Jetzt schon über "Bäh es ist nicht so wie angekündigt" oder "Bah es ist unbalanced" und bla bla zu reden ist doch stuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wartet doch erstmal ein halbes Jahr und schaut es euch dann nochmal an ^^ wartet wenigstens erstmal bis 1.0.5 xD und dann sehen wir weiter....WAR steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen...es wird schneller wachsen als ihr dnekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist zumindest das woran ICH glaube)


----------



## arieos (10. November 2008)

Mhh .. der Thread im VN board ist aber shcon interessant. Letztenendes stimmts ja was die alle schreiben.  Ich hab noch 3 lv bis 40 und hab keine Ahung was dann passieren wird. RVR ist leider sehr unatraktiv. Nur die Zerg kids freuen sich. Twinken is nich mein fall, quest machen .. die Belohnungen kann man eh knicken.  

Primär werd ich wohl den Wälzer fokussen. Naja .. mal gucken wie´s so mit 1.1. wird .. irgendwas wird sich sicher bald ändern.


----------



## Madaa (10. November 2008)

Ich bin enttäuscht von WAR. Es kam irgendwie nie wirklich die richtige Atmosphäre bei mir auf. Das tolle RvR habe ich nicht gesehen, es gab zwar viele kleine netten Dinge die man so noch nicht vorher gesehen hat, aber irgendwas hat mich immer gestört.

Ein weiteres Problem war es, dass es zu einfach ist in eine Gruppe zu kommen. Ich meine auch wenn man in einer der Gruppen ist, bleiben die meisten Distanziert. Sucht man einzelnt Leute für etwas, muss man sie direkt ansprechen und baut so direkt einen Kontackt auf. Insgesammt ist die Kommunikation in dem Spiel nicht wirklich toll und ein mangelndes offizielles Forum ist da nur hinderlich.

Im großen und ganzen finde ich das RvR-System nicht wirklich besser als in anderen Spielen und der PvE-Teil ist irgendwie Grütze.
Ergo bleibe ich beim Tabletop und bin nach 2 Jahren warten sichtlich enttäuscht.

Da hier ne persönliche Meinung gefragt wurde, habe ich das auch gemacht, jeder kann das anders sehen und wem das Spiel gefällt, der soll damit glücklich werden!


----------



## Ascían (11. November 2008)

Madaa, bis zu welchem Level hast du denn gespielt? RvR ging schon ab T3 ziemlich ab. Bin sowieso dafür, dass man ein Spiel vor dem Endgame gar nicht beurteilen mag - hätte ich dass bei WoW getan, wäre spätestens mit dem nervigen Un'Goro-Krater das Spiel für mich erledigt gewesen. So oder so, anhand der Meinungen lässt sich schon feststellen, dass in WAR eher die kleinen Dinge bemäkelt werden, nicht so wie bei AoC das ganze Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (11. November 2008)

das spiel an und fürr sich finde ich eigentlich ok
da ich mir nicht zu viel davon erwartet habe hatt es mich auch nicht enteuscht bis auf eines

mir fehlt die belebte welt und somit die stimmung eines mmos
und es ligt nicht an einem leeren server meiner ist meistens mittel voll

aber man sieht selten mal dass jemand im chat schreibt ausgenommen die leute der eigenen gilde
und das macht die ganze sache irgendwie etwas unlebendig (ev ligt es am chat system ?)

dazu kommt dass ich im moment irgendwie nicht mehr grosss weiter komme
bin jetz lvl 32 und es zieht sich irgendwie etwas in die länge

ordentlich lvln get eigentlich am besten mit szenarien
diese werden aber auf dauer etwas öde auch durch das bekannte problem dass meist immer wieder die selben aufgehen
mit questen ist es auch ziehmlich mühsam weiterzukommen und RVR ist leider meist glücksache dass man darauf stösst

jetzt aber zum positieven
wenn man mal das glück hatt an einer richtigen grossen burgschlacht teilzunehmen macht es schon spass

auch das "ich kann spiel wann ich lust hab" prinzip gefällt mir sehr 
man muss nicht zwingend immer spielen um mithalten zu können und das game in vollem umfang zu geniesen


----------



## extecy (11. November 2008)

alle hier am rumheulen und ahben ncihtmal einen levl 40 char und waren bei den lock versuchen dabei ....
sorry jungs aber das rvr das ihr vermisst fängt erst mit level 40 an ....

und hier ist das rvr auch, es macht spaß hatt nervenkitzel und enteuscht bei niederlagen sowie sorgt für erfolgsgefühle beim gewinnen

auf helmgart haben wir schon 2 lock deffs und 3 lock versuche  einmal sogar gelockt aber durch server crash wurde das resetet ..

und das rvr wird immer belebter weil langsam immer mehr levle 40 werden 

ein ex daoc spieler


----------



## Durlok (11. November 2008)

extecy 
da magst du ja ev recht haben aber da gibt es 2 punkte die mich daran etwas stören

1. es his WAR is everywher und nicht erst ab lvl 40

2. ein spiel sollte von anfang an spass machen und nicht erst ab endgame

ausserdem ist das hier doch kein geheule sonder eine diskusionsrunde was den verschiedenen leuten fehlt und was sie sich anders vorgestellt haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2008)

Ich denke eher das Problem ist, dass die Spieler etwas ganz anderes erwartet hatten und weniger, dass Mythic ein "anderes Spiel als angekündigt" gebracht hat...


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2008)

Prinzipiell haben Sie meiner ANsicht nach ihre Versprechen gehalten. Die Quests interessieren mich wenig denn es ist so oder so derselbe Einheitsbrei den man in Wow, EQ2m AOC, u.s.w. serviert bekommt. Kennt man eine kennt man alle.
Dass man aber komplett PvP leveln kann finde ich gut. Denn das macht wenigstens Spaß und den kann man schon sehr früh haben.

Ich sehe Warhammer allerdings auch in keinster Weise als solo Spiel an, da hat es auch für mich wenig Reiz. Lustig wird es in der Gruppe. Da sehe ich aber auch für ein MMO jetzt keinen echten Nachteil.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Dinge die ich mir wünschen würde, allerdings war hier von Anfang an klar dass sie die (erstmal) nicht bringen wollten.


----------



## Donnerbalken (11. November 2008)

Find WAR auch so gut wie es ist.
Ich mein was noch nicht ist wird schon noch werden oder wie es heißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maari (11. November 2008)

ich bin bis jetzt nicht sehr weit gekommen in dem spiel und hänge so bei level 22 fest.


bis jetzt finde ich das spiel vor allem langweilig und ermüdend. mit quests zu leveln ist genauso stupide wie in anderen spielen auch, es gibt nie was lustiges, oder dinge die einfach mal was anderes sind, als töte 10 davon usw.

PQ's finde ich eine super tolle idee, die aber leider nicht funktioniert, da es viel zu wenige spieler gibt (carrobourg und drakenwald). ich konnte bis jetzt vielleicht 6 PQ's vollständig abschliessen und ich reise in alle gebiete und bemühe mich um gruppen. mit der zeit ist es einfach nur ermüdend, frustrierend und langweilig immmer ne gruppe zu suchen mit der es dann doch nicht hinhaut weil es die falschen klassen sind oder einfach zu wenige.

open rvr hatte ich ein paar nette erlebnisse, aber manche keeplords sind viel zu heftig (dunkelelfen t2) und töten dich durch den boden mit ihrem aoe, bevor du den überhaupt zu gesicht bekommst. sonst ist bis level 20 vor allem ewig langes lauf angesagt um überhaupt mal in das gebiet zu kommen und dann noch zur burg. das finde ich schon recht frustrierend, wenn ich erstma 20minuten laufen muss, bis ich da bin. allgemein finde ich, das rvr ist ein wenig zu sehr auf gut organisierte gruppen ausgerichtet. mit einfach einer random gruppe eine burg einnehmen ist schon sehr schwer. klar kann man sich in gilden usw organisieren, aber ich fände es schöner, wenn die burgen grösser wären (auch platzmässig) und das einnehmen länger dauert. so würde es wohl eher zu richtigen schlachten kommen. bis jetzt waren meist nur wenige verteidiger da und es war vor allem ein kampf gegen npc's (mit übertriebenen respawn), wobei ich dachte das wäre eigentlich RVR und net PVE.

Scenarien sind halt mal gut, mal net. manchma hat man 0 heiler und geht halt baden und mit glück sind die klassen gut verteilt und es macht spass. leider gehen sie auch als ordnungspieler nur ca alle 5-15 minuten auf, da könnte man mit serverpools doch schon sicher was rausholen. vielleicht wären dann auch die level besser verteilt (manchmal sind die gegner einfach fast alle am level cap, da haste 0 chance). t2 war ich ehrlich gesagt mehr zufrieden als im t1, da geht immer nur nordwacht auf was mit der zeit einfach nur akotzt. wäre nett wenn die scenarien nicht auswählen könnte sondern einfach sich anmelden kann zum kampf und dann per zufall auf ein scenario kommt, so wird auch alles mal ein wenig gespielt und nicht immer das gleiche (könnte man ja einstellen, dass man nicht 10x im selben landet usw).

mein fazit:
open-rvr könnte erlebnisreicher sein und ein wenig zeitaufwändiger
scenarien sollten besser durchmischt werden und alternierend aufgehen
pve ist langweilig und PQ's sind selten schaffbar wegen zu weniger spieler, aber das hauptaugenmerk des spieles liegt ja auch auf dem rvr bereich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für die vielen fehler :/


----------



## Donnerbalken (11. November 2008)

War auf Moot hatte nen 23er Magus hab ca 2 Wochen gebraucht da nix los war im RvR, dann hab ich auf Helmgard gewechselt und hatte in einer Woche mein 23er Magus wieder is sogar 24 jetzt UND hab schon geile RvR schlachten im open RvR hinter mir.

Serverwechsel ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (11. November 2008)

Tja, in open RvR nichts los, hör ich immer wieder. Vor allem von alten Daoc-Hasen. Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Release? Mal abgeshen von den ganz anfänglichen und nur kurz vorhanden "Raids" auf die Levelspots in Midgard (Krabben!)  konnte man sich so das erste halbe Jahr in der Alb und Mid FZ Morgens hinstellen, zwei Wochen Urlaub machen und danach stand man dort immer noch weil RvR daraus bestanden, in Emain vom AMG bis zum MTK zu laufen und wieder zurück wenn genügend an den Wachen gestorben waren. Midgard starb eh jede Woche 3x und man traute sich kaum einen Midgarder anzugreifen wenn man ihn mal sah aus Angst ihn zu verschrecken.

Und ihr erwartet jetzt schon in allen Zonen von T1 - T4 von Morgens bis Abends brennende Keeps und endlose Zergschlachten wo gerade mal 5% der Serverbevölkerungen 40 sind.

Klar gibts viele Mängel, vor allem die Rückschritte und Selbstverständlichkeiten eines DaoC fehlen oft und man muss die Entwickler fragen "Warum?"

Aber dieses Tot Gerede von Leuten die sich in 2-3 Wochen auf 40 gelevelt haben wo die breite Masse stolz war bald in T3 zu sein und sich dann wundern, dass nichts los ist kann ich einfach nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Lorghi (11. November 2008)

ich bin mittlerweile Stufe 31 & immernoch sehr zufrieden. Aber es stimmt schon: Erst in der Gruppe machts so richtig spass, sei es im RvR oder bei den PQ's. Übrigens sind diese entgegen den normalen, eher eintönigen Quests ziemlich abwechslungsreich gemacht.

Es ist & bleibt einfach ein Gruppenspiel. Als Solo "imba Roxxor" wasweissich Player hat man da nichts verloren bzw. sieht da kein Land.


----------



## Premutow21 (11. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.
> 
> http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119
> 
> ...


Hallo.

Ich wollte mir schon länger mal WAR kaufen, jedoch dachte ich, es sei klüger, erstmal zu warten bis ich mir genügend Meinungen angehört bzw. gelesen habe. Vor dem Release wurde WAR sehr gelobt. Tolle Grafik, tolles Balance, viel Abwechslung usw. wurde gesagt. Jedoch die vielen negativen Kritiker hier im Buffed-Forum oder auch woanders bringen mich dazu lieber die Finger davon zu lassen. Leider bietet WAR auch nicht eine Art "10-Tage-Gästepass", so dass ich WAR vielleicht mal antesten könnte. 

Also werde ich weiterhin WoW spielen. Der Release von WOTLK bestärkt meine Entscheidung


----------



## Darokan (11. November 2008)

Die Gästepässe sind nie begleitend bei Spiel-Release... bei WoW zB hat es auch lange gedauert bis es mal einen Gästepass gab. So verhält es ich bei den meisten Spielen in dem Status...


----------



## Pelorusjack (11. November 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass WoW 3 Jahre alt ist, Daoc noch viel älter und WAR gerade 2 Monate. WoW hatte Zeit zu reifen, gut zu werden, und es war gar nicht mal so gut als es frisch rauskaum. Eigentlich war es ein Rückschritt. Wer heute mit WoW anfängt, hat sicher mehr Möglichkeiten und Spielinhalte als jemand, der WAR spielen möchte. 

WAR ist ein sehr geiles Spiel, aber die Community will in typischer Diablo/WoW Manier einfach nur Items und Überlegenheit gegenüber anderen Mitspielern. Darum sind so viel bei der Zerstörung einerseits und darum gibts die Gier nach möglichst schnellem Rufaufstieg. weil der dieses Verhalten mit Items und mehr Masteryskills belohnt. Statt coole Schlachten zu spielen, suchen alle nur den schnellen Grind. 

Keepraids dasselbe: alle sind geil auf die Beutel des Keeplords. Die Burg ist lächerlich schwach, sodass sogar Hexenkriegerinnen auf die Tore einhauen können. Es fehlt schlicht und ergreifend an Epik, an Spannung. Die Disconnects sind so mühsam und häufig, dass man sich lächerlicherweise, auch ohne gestorben zu sein, immer wieder im Kriegslager wiederfindet. Normale Kämpfe finden kaum statt, weil die eine oder andere Seite fast immer extrem überlegen ist: meistens ist alles nach 2-3 Minuten vorbei. 

Potenzial wäre da, aber der Spielfluss geht in eine total andere Richtung als eigentlich erwartet und vorgesehen, dünkts mich.


----------



## David (11. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.
> 
> http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119
> 
> ...


Zwischen Können und Sein liegen bei War allerdings Welten.


----------



## Ashgard (11. November 2008)

Soll ich jetzt die CE-Verpackung raussuchen, wo groß was von "epischen PvP-Schlachten" drauf gestanden ist und verraten,
in welchem Spiel das auch nach 4 Jahren nicht drinnen ist, OBWOHL vom Hersteller versprochen?


----------



## jdf (11. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt die CE-Verpackung raussuchen, wo groß was von "epischen PvP-Schlachten" drauf gestanden ist und verraten,
> in welchem Spiel das auch nach 4 Jahren nicht drinnen ist, OBWOHL vom Hersteller versprochen?



Nö, kannst du dir sparen, weil das Versagen eines anderen Spiels exakt nichts besser macht, was auch in WAR schlecht läuft. Man stelle sich vor, Klinsmann hätte nach der 2:5 Niederlage gegen Bremen was davon gefaselt, das sei nicht so schlimm, weil ja auch Dortmund überraschend verloren habe - ob der heute noch Trainer wäre?
Kommt mal weg von dem ewigen "Spiel XY ist auch nix, heult nicht rum"-Gelaber; ich spiele aktuell WAR, also interessiert mich auch nur der Zustand von WAR, nicht der von irgendwelchen anderen Marketing-Blasen.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Zwischen Können und Sein liegen bei War allerdings Welten.


Stimmt, im PvP ist WAR um Welten besser als erwartet. ^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, im PvP ist WAR um Welten besser als erwartet. ^^




Kann ich nur zustimmen!


Und wenn dann auch mal einige zeit verstrichen ist wird es auch etwas größere Schlachten geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazhul (11. November 2008)

wer kein bock auf WAR hat solls halt nicht spielen. wird doch keiner zu gezwungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. November 2008)

Ui Manbearpig ^^ tolle SP folge xD

Ich finde im Allg. hat Mythic seine sache gut gemacht.

Aber es gibt auch punkte an denen ich nicht fassen kann, dass sowas auf den Markt gebracht wurde.

z.B. Performance : Wieso laggt es Permanent auf meinem Rechner ?? ( ich weiss das gehört in den "Ist mein Rechner gut genug für WAR ?" Thread aber trotzdem.)
Ich kann Crysis/cod4/far cry 2 immer auf Vollen details spielen und habe keinerlei Probleme.
Aber sobald ich auch nur im Sz die Grafik ein wenig schöner stellen will ( effekte für alle usw.... ) fängt es derbst an zu ruckeln.

Oder aber auch die Keepschlachten: Ich hab mich anfangs so gefreut endlich in T2 zu kommen um dann mal bei einem Keepraid dabei zu sein und was war? Das erste mal noch echt super..einfach nur geil aber dann nach 3 oder 4 stück wurde es einfach nur noch langweilig.
Da entscheidet einfach die reine Masse und nicht wie angekündigt das Können. 
Genauso mit den Zergs, die man ja verhindern wollte ... is auch nix geworden.
Und ich dachte auch, dass mythic sich mühe mit den Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen gibt... aber auch nix... einfach nur andere namen ...


Naja... dass war nurn wenig was mich an WAR aufregt, aber noch weniger was mir an WAR total gefällt.

Es ist schon ein tolles Spiel mit viel Potential... es muss aber erst noch genutzt werden.
Aber es ist keineswegs so wie ich es erwartet hatte. im negativen wie im positiven.


----------



## Tiegars (11. November 2008)

Moin,

also meiner Ansicht an hat Mythic das gehalten was sie versprochen haben. SIe haben auch früh genug angekündigt was sie streichen werden weil es einfach nicht ganz fertig war. Und mir ist lieber man streicht was als was halbferitges abzuliefern. Da kenne ich andere MMO's wo es echt eine absolute Katastophe war. In diesem Sinne kann ich Mythics nur loben obwohl auch dort einige Dinge schief laufen. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. November 2008)

Das mit den Klassen war auch so ein Witz, ich weiß noch genau wie in einem Interview gesagt wurde das WAR ja 20 Klassen hätte und das schon verdammt viel wäre für ein MMO, tja sie haben aber nicht gesagt das sie nach 10 Klassen einfach mal alle kopiert haben und dann die Namen geändert haben. ^^


----------



## ReDBullxx (11. November 2008)

Mann oh Mann...

Alle gefühlten 5 Minuten entsteht derzeit ein neuer "Heulthread". Irgendwie sind sich die meisten Leute darüber einig, dass WAR einen weitaus besseren Start hingelegt hat und um einiges BUGfreier ist als AoC und trotzdem gibt es mindestens genau so viele negativ-Threads wie in AoC-Foren. Lasst euch mal eines gesagt sein Leute:


1. WAR ist gerade erst ein paar Monate alt und Mythic reagiert sehr schnell auf die Wünsche der Community: siehe Servercloning, Patches, Hotfixes, nun wieder Serverzusammenlegung,...

2. Das MMO steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und kann imo nie alle Wünsche der verschiedenen Spielergruppen erfüllen: siehe DaoC Spieler denen das RvR zu einfach gestrickt ist,...

3. Anstatt haufenweise solcher Threads eröffnen in denen über Dinge gequatscht wird die onehin jeder Spieler weis seit einfach mal geduldig und beschwert euch nicht oder lasst es bleiben und spielt was anderes! Solche Threads halten viele Leute davon ab das Spiel zu kaufen, weil sie denken, dass es schlecht ist und das hat WAR nicht verdient.


Meiner Meinung nach ist WAR ein sehr gutes Spiel für das, dass es erst vor kurzem released wurde und ich denke, dass wenn man den Entwicklern die nötige Zeit gibt, das Spielerlebnis auch so sein wird wie es vorgesehen war. 
Des weiteren ist vor allem die Community daran schuld, dass open RvR kaum stattfindet. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die BGs nicht unattraktiver machen, denn die Belagerungen liefern einfach ein anderes (meiner meinung nach viel spaßigeres) Spielerlebnis und sollten alleine aus diesem Grund attraktiv genug sein. Die Leute die sich in diversen Threads ausheulen, dass nix im RvR los ist, sollten einfach mal ingame oder über ihre Gilde RvR-Aktivitäten organisieren, anstatt nix zu tun und sich dann darüber zu beschweren, dass nix passiert!!!


Just my 2 Cents.


Mfg ReDBull


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. November 2008)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Das mit den Klassen war auch so ein Witz, ich weiß noch genau wie in einem Interview gesagt wurde das WAR ja 20 Klassen hätte und das schon verdammt viel wäre für ein MMO, tja sie haben aber nicht gesagt das sie nach 10 Klassen einfach mal alle kopiert haben und dann die Namen geändert haben. ^^



So ist es nun auch wieder nicht, wie du es hier darstellst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (11. November 2008)

War hat meine auch schon niedrigen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Es entsteht kein Feeling, weil aus irgendeinem Grund keine gemeinsame Community entsteht. Einfache soziale Kontakte, die eine Community beleben werden der Schnelligkeit geopfert. Man braucht keine Gruppen suchen, sondern joint ungefragt öffentliche Gruppen. Der Chat ist deshalb überflüssig und auch wirklich sehr unbelebt. Dadurch, das man überall sich fürs BG anmelden kann, (am anfang fand ich das sogar gut) entstehen keine Orte wo man sich trifft und gemeinsam wartet und dadurch soziale Kontakte, einschließlich RP entstehen. Obwohl War ein sehr Gruppenlastiges Spiel ist, wurde dahingehend alles falsch gemacht, das sich Gruppen bilden im sinne von Gemeinsamkeiten. Ich kann ohne auch nur ein wort mit jemand geredet zu haben, Level 40 werden und mit den tollsten Epix rumrennen. Dann diese verstreuten Communityforen ist ein nächstes Manko. Ich kenne kaum Gilden auf meinem Server, nur halt die, die mir ab und an mal auffallen. In einem zentalen Forum können sich Gilden mit ihren Hintergründen publizieren, einzelne Charaktere sich selbst darstellen. Schaut doch mal hier ins Forum. Außer flamethreaths gibt es hier doch nichts, keiner Serverspezifischen Informationen und Neuigkeiten zentral geballt.
Ich finde, das sind die  grössten Mankos, es entsteht kein dadurch Feeling. Man geht in der Masse unter, es gibt kein Interesse am geschehen in der Welt um mich herum. War ist dadurch ein schnelles Spiel mal für zwischendurch in der Kaffepause aber keine befriedigende Abendunterhaltung, zumindest nicht für fortlaufend 13 euro im Monat. Da kann ich mir auch Offlinespiele kaufen die weitaus besser sind.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> War hat meine auch schon niedrigen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Es entsteht kein Feeling, weil aus irgendeinem Grund keine gemeinsame Community entsteht. Einfache soziale Kontakte, die eine Community beleben werden der Schnelligkeit geopfert. Man braucht keine Gruppen suchen,
> ...



Ich will mal einen bekannten Ausspruch ein bissl abwandeln:

Frag nicht was die Community für dich tun kann,
tu du was für die Community!

Du hast Probleme mit einem unbelebten Chat -> Schreib und Frag im Chat, man wird dir antworten.

Ich habe oft den Eindruck, das viele Player alles vorgesetzt bekommen wollen. 
Selber aktiv werden Fehlanzeige und dann wird gejammert, es käm' kein Feeling auf. 

*kopfschüttelnd* Yes


----------



## ReDBullxx (11. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Frag nicht was die Community für dich tun kann,
> tu du was für die Community!
> 
> Du hast Probleme mit einem unbelebten Chat -> Schreib und Frag im Chat, man wird dir antworten.
> ...




/signed


----------



## risikofaktor (11. November 2008)

> Da kann ich mir auch Offlinespiele kaufen die weitaus besser sind.



Dann tut dies doch bitte, dann ensteht hier auch nicht alle 3 Minuten ein neuer "Mimimi WAR nich so gut"-Thread!


----------



## Rehhaile (11. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Ich will mal einen bekannten Ausspruch ein bissl abwandeln:
> 
> Frag nicht was die Community für dich tun kann,
> tu du was für die Community!
> ...



Abgesehen davon, das du in 90 % der Fälle keine Antwort bekommen wirst, geht es ja darum, das die leute wie beschrieben keinen chat brauchen, weil sie in bg überall joinen, öffentlichen Gruppen einfach beitreten können. ASuch ich selbst brauche den Chat ja nicht, weil ich alles ohne Kommunikation bekomme. Das aber ist ja gerade der fehler meines Erachtens. Wenn mich Mythic dafür bezahlt, mache ich gerne den Chatentertainer, aber grundsätzlich sollte der Spieleanbieter erstmal was für die Community tun, Grundlagen für eine Community anbieten. Tut er es nicht, geht die Community. Das Spiel soll ein mmo sein, kein egoshooter.
Abgesehen davon, der Großteil der leute will unterhalten werden und nicht erst noch groß dafür arbeiten. Ich zahle 13 euro im Monat dafür, das ich mich entspannen kann, den einen oder anderen Abend, aber nicht, um Mythics Communityfehler auszubügeln.

Und dein einwand, mach doch selber: Mythic muss für das feeling sorgen, wenn sie mich behalten wollen. Ich habe im Gegensatz zu Mythic die Wahl und kann mir einen anderen Anbieter wählen, der es besser macht, und davon gibt es mindestens einen ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashgard (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> War hat meine auch schon niedrigen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. Es entsteht kein Feeling, weil aus irgendeinem Grund keine gemeinsame Community entsteht. Einfache soziale Kontakte, die eine Community beleben werden der Schnelligkeit geopfert. Man braucht keine Gruppen suchen, sondern joint ungefragt öffentliche Gruppen. Der Chat ist deshalb überflüssig und auch wirklich sehr unbelebt. Dadurch, das man überall sich fürs BG anmelden kann, (am anfang fand ich das sogar gut) entstehen keine Orte wo man sich trifft und gemeinsam wartet und dadurch soziale Kontakte, einschließlich RP entstehen. Obwohl War ein sehr Gruppenlastiges Spiel ist, wurde dahingehend alles falsch gemacht, das sich Gruppen bilden im sinne von Gemeinsamkeiten. Ich kann ohne auch nur ein wort mit jemand geredet zu haben, Level 40 werden und mit den tollsten Epix rumrennen. Dann diese verstreuten Communityforen ist ein nächstes Manko. Ich kenne kaum Gilden auf meinem Server, nur halt die, die mir ab und an mal auffallen. In einem zentalen Forum können sich Gilden mit ihren Hintergründen publizieren, einzelne Charaktere sich selbst darstellen. Schaut doch mal hier ins Forum. Außer flamethreaths gibt es hier doch nichts, keiner Serverspezifischen Informationen und Neuigkeiten zentral geballt.
> Ich finde, das sind die  grössten Mankos, es entsteht kein dadurch Feeling. Man geht in der Masse unter, es gibt kein Interesse am geschehen in der Welt um mich herum. War ist dadurch ein schnelles Spiel mal für zwischendurch in der Kaffepause aber keine befriedigende Abendunterhaltung, zumindest nicht für fortlaufend 13 euro im Monat. Da kann ich mir auch Offlinespiele kaufen die weitaus besser sind.




An Orten bei irgendwelchen Kriegsmeistern rumhängen und den Posern mit Epix zusehen, dabei mit LFG, etc. zugespammt zu
werden sind keine sozialen Kontakte, das nervt nur. Und ja, ich bin froh,das Myth das anders (und meiner Meinung nach besser)
gelöst hat.


----------



## Rehhaile (11. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> An Orten bei irgendwelchen Kriegsmeistern rumhängen und den Posern mit Epix zusehen, dabei mit LFG, etc. zugespammt zu
> werden sind keine sozialen Kontakte, das nervt nur. Und ja, ich bin froh,das Myth das anders (und meiner Meinung nach besser)
> gelöst hat.



Ja, das freut mich natürlich für dich. War ist ja auch ein schnelles Spiel für zwischendurch. Wer sich aber mit der Welt und seiner Umgebung identifizieren will, einen Abend mal in eine andere Welt tauchen will, wird allerdings nicht bei War bleiben.


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.
> 
> http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119
> 
> ...




567 Votes? Naja...

Da ich grundsätzlich meine Erwartungen nie hoch schraube, kann ich auch nie enttäuscht werden.
Warhammer hat es jedenfalls geschafft mich innerhalb einer Woche von WoW loszureißen.
Und ich bin sehr froh darüber. *Danke für ein erwachsenes MMORPG!*

Warhammer wird in einem Jahr sicherlich auch so gut sein wie WoW nach einem Jahr.
Denn WoW war zu Beginn auch nicht perfekt und musste regelmäßig nachgepatcht werden.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, das du in 90 % der Fälle keine Antwort bekommen wirst, geht es ja darum, das die leute wie beschrieben keinen chat brauchen, weil sie in bg überall joinen, öffentlichen Gruppen einfach beitreten können. ASuch ich selbst ...



Ich denke, du hast grundlegend etwas falsch verstanden.

Man hat dir in diesem Spiel alle Türen für eine 
gute und schnelle (sozusagen barrierefreie) Kommunikation geöffnet,
durchgehen musst du selber.

Aber wenn du etwas anderes gesucht hast, nicht selber aktiv werden willst,
hindert dich sicher keiner daran, etwas anderes zu spielen. Ich bezweifle,
das die Probleme dort dann nicht auftreten, da du selbst sie in dir trägst.

cu Yes


----------



## Bazhul (11. November 2008)

die meisten haben daoc oder wow auch nicht in der beta erlebt.
da gab es massig probleme und fehler und die wurden nicht so schnell behoben wie in war.
ich denke dass sich das spiel weiter entwickeln wird und die community einfluss daran hat.


----------



## Ashgard (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Ja, das freut mich natürlich für dich. War ist ja auch ein schnelles Spiel für zwischendurch. Wer sich aber mit der Welt und seiner Umgebung identifizieren will, einen Abend mal in eine andere Welt tauchen will, wird allerdings nicht bei War bleiben.



Wieso? In der Gilde ist jede Menge los, ob wir gestern nach Gildentreffen noch Düsterberg waren, oder
mal nen PQ-Abend machen, etc.

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Und ich vermisse das LFG, etc.-Gespamme überhaupt nicht.

Das hat leider im letzten Jahr auf nem RP-Server in WoW auch überhand genommen.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. November 2008)

Ich habe genügend Gespräche innerhalb der Kriegstrupps, Gilde und auch sonst wenn ich mal das Gespräch suche. Wer es will findet auf gut gefüllten Server immer Gespräche oder Kontakte.
Den Chat eines anderen MMOs vermisse ich nun überhaupt nicht....Was habe ich da alles für einen Müll gelesen.

Durch den Gebietschat hat sich vieles gebessert und mehr brauche/will ich nicht.

P.S. TS innerhalb der Gilde ist dein Freund.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (11. November 2008)

Bazhul schrieb:


> die meisten haben daoc oder wow auch nicht in der beta erlebt.
> da gab es massig probleme und fehler und die wurden nicht so schnell behoben wie in war.
> ich denke dass sich das spiel weiter entwickeln wird und die community einfluss daran hat.



Am besten wir vergleichen mal die Servertechnik etc. von vor 4-6 Jahren mit der von heute... Machts klick? 

Und das mit dem Fehler beheben ist sowas von witzig. Die machen nen Bug aus nem Quest und schon sind sie die Helden vom Dienst.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> ... Wer sich aber mit der Welt und seiner Umgebung identifizieren will, einen Abend mal in eine andere Welt tauchen will, wird allerdings nicht bei War bleiben.



Du sprichst für alle, gibst aber deine persönliche Meinung zum Besten.

Kann ich als Ausgleich dagegenhalten:

Wer sich mit der Welt und der Umwelt indentifizieren will und einen Abend mal in eine
andere Welt abtauchen will, wird sich für WAR entscheiden.

cu Yes


----------



## Rehhaile (11. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Du sprichst für alle, gibst aber deine persönliche Meinung zum Besten.
> 
> Kann ich als Ausgleich dagegenhalten:
> 
> ...



sei dir unbenommen und es freut mich, das es viele wie du sehen und dem Spiel in Massen die Treue halten und immer neue Kunden hinzukommen, bald neue server aufgemacht werden müssen um den Ansturm zu befriedigen


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> sei dir unbenommen und es freut mich, das es viele wie du sehen und dem Spiel in Massen die Treue halten und immer neue Kunden hinzukommen, bald neue server aufgemacht werden müssen um den Ansturm zu befriedigen



Ich seh' schon in welche Richtung deine Argumentation geht.

Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, das man es nicht allen Recht machen kann.
Viele haben das Spiel probiert und etwas anderes erwartet. Das ist ok.
Die spielen dann wieder WoW  oder evtl. auch wieder DAoC u.s.w , alles ok.

Für mich persönlich ist es das Online-Game, welches ich mir immer gewünscht habe
und führt meine persönliche Bestenliste schon jetzt an, gefolgt von DAoC, HdRO und
dann auch WoW. 

Ich akzeptiere dabei allerdings, daß andere dies anders sehen.

Tust du das auch?

cu Yes


----------



## Simia (11. November 2008)

Wie bereits ja immer wieder gesagt wurde...Mythic wird sich bei jedem weiteren Produkt mit ihrem
Klassiker DAOC messen müssen, gerade was das RvR betrifft.
Hier haben sie bei WAR leider für mich in jeder Hinsicht total versagt.

mehr gibts da eigentlich ned zu sagen


----------



## Der-abyssische-Rat.de (11. November 2008)

Ein paar finden War ganz gut und viele finden es halt nicht so gut. Kein Grund sich hier zu bekriegen Yes.


----------



## Hillka (11. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Am besten wir vergleichen mal die Servertechnik etc. von vor 4-6 Jahren mit der von heute... Machts klick?
> 
> Und das mit dem Fehler beheben ist sowas von witzig. Die machen nen Bug aus nem Quest und schon sind sie die Helden vom Dienst.






Simia schrieb:


> Wie bereits ja immer wieder gesagt wurde...Mythic wird sich bei jedem weiteren Produkt mit ihrem
> Klassiker DAOC messen müssen, gerade was das RvR betrifft.
> Hier haben sie bei WAR leider für mich in jeder Hinsicht total versagt.
> 
> mehr gibts da eigentlich ned zu sagen




Hä
Wie kann man das nach 1 Monat beurteilen?Weisst Du wie lange DAOC gebraucht hat das zu werden was es letztendlich zu dem gemacht hat was es ist?

Ihr verurteilt hier ein Spiel das gerade mal 1 Monat alt ist ..............................


----------



## Brummbör (11. November 2008)

bin bisher zufrieden mit WAR bis auf:


 crafting: wohl von nem praktikanten in 3 minuten zusammen geschustert (talisman skillen ist ja nur unter alk oder drogen wirklich spassig. nehm nur keine drogen und sauf auch nicht)

    uuuuuuund

 Tor Anroc: wer hat sich den kick mist einfallen lassen??? und wenn einen ganzen sonntag über gerade 4 andere szenarien aufgehen (war für alle bis auf tor dauer angemeldet) und davon keines zu ende gespielt wird weil net genug drin sind (2 mal ende nach 2 minuten 2 mal ca bei der hälfte) kommt man um den rotz nicht rum.


----------



## Ascían (11. November 2008)

Der-abyssische-Rat.de schrieb:


> Ein paar finden War ganz gut und viele finden es halt nicht so gut. Kein Grund sich hier zu bekriegen Yes.



Eher anders rum: 
Viele finden es gut und klagen gar nicht, aber es gibt ein paar kritische Geister die mit WAR keine gute Zeit hatten und dies auch noch den Rest der Menschheit unbedingt wissen lassen wollen..


----------



## gagaimkopf (11. November 2008)

@ Brummbör das Problem mit den SCs wird mit Patch 1.0.4b gelöst der sollte glaube ich morgen kommen.
Da bauen sie eine Mechanik ein die verhindert das ein SC gleich wieder gespielt wird nachdem es gerade gespielt wurde.
Also wirds besser durchgemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gaga


----------



## Slaargh (11. November 2008)

Simia schrieb:


> Wie bereits ja immer wieder gesagt wurde...Mythic wird sich bei jedem weiteren Produkt mit ihrem
> Klassiker DAOC messen müssen, gerade was das RvR betrifft.
> Hier haben sie bei WAR leider für mich in jeder Hinsicht total versagt.
> 
> mehr gibts da eigentlich ned zu sagen



Sehe ich ähnlich. Und ich bin heilfroh das immer mehr Leute ihre Fanboybrillen zur Seite legen und den Tatsachen ins Gesicht schauen. Der anhaltende Spielerschwund spricht Bände. Von meinen Freunden und Bekannten spielt niemand mehr WAR. So mancher schaut in 6 Monaten oder so nochmal rein, aber der Großteil findet WAR nurnoch langweilig. Mythic hat es versaut. Natürlich geben sie sich jetzt noch die größte Mühe vieles zu richten. Sie schmeissen Patch für Patch auf die Server, versuchen hier was zu verbessern und dann wieder dort. Sie versuchen auf die Wünsche der Spieler einzugehen usw. Ich befürchte nur das viele Änderrungen zu spät kommen. Ja, WAR ist ein PvP-Spiel. Das bedeutet aber nicht das man nicht auch PvE und PvP geschickt mit einander verknüpfen kann. Denn einen PvE-Teil muss es geben, irgendwie muss man schliesslich voran kommen mit dem leveln. Eine vernünftige Storyline die einen von Level 1 bis Level 40 immer wieder vom Questen in die PvP-Gebiete bringt. Und für all Jene die nun ankommen und sagen das wäre ja so... Ich bitte Euch. Der PvE-Teil in WAR kann auch getrost ausgelassen werden. Viel zu dünn das ganze, und das gefällt nunmal den meißten überhaupt nicht. Ich finde es schade, das WAR so weit hinter meinen persönlichen Erwartungen zurückgeblieben ist. Soviel Potential und dann so wenig davon genutzt. Schade.


----------



## Jiro (11. November 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, dass mein Interesse an WAR mit jedem Screenshot und Vid, das ich mal ab und zu während der Betaphasen hier auf buffed gesehen habe, auf den Nullpunkt abgesunken ist. Nachdem ich dann stattdessen auf AoC reingefallen und schnell wieder geflüchtet bin, habe ich mir WAR dann mangels Alternativen doch angesehen und musste zugeben, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht war und meine voreilige Meinung ändern musste. Ich habe bei Release kaum mal ein MMORPG mit so wenig Bugs gesehen, was vor allem nach AoC mal eine echte Abwechslung war.  

Nach und nach kommen mir aber doch einige Zweifel, die nicht an ein paar Sachen festzumachen sind, die man per Patch beheben kann, sondern an einem grundsätzlichen Designmangel liegen: Szenarios. So nett sie auch als EXPPunktelieferant sind, aber es kann doch wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass der Großteil von Spielern weg von den ohnehin schon recht klein geratenen Karten in die noch kleineren Szenarien getrieben wird. Dieser Szenarienbrei treibt WAR für mich in die Richtung eines WoW 1.5, was vor Release eigentlich schon meine Befürchtung war. Vor allem kann es ja wohl nicht sein, dass sich 40er in Gruppen Rufpunkte abfarmen (soweit ich das gesehen habe, sind das auch bei denen +/- 2k pro Szenario) und mal ab und zu als "Event" die RvR Zone besuchen. 
Mit diesem Szenariensystem hat sich Mythic einen ordentlichen Bärendienst erwiesen und sollten daher mal überlegen, ob es wirklich so schlau ist, sich in eine Nische zu setzen, in der sich unter anderem WoW schon breit gemacht hat.  



Churchak schrieb:


> das problem ist nur zu 30% das spiel das problem ist das viele ex-daocler nen DaoC 2 wollten/erhofften und ihre augen fest davor verschlossen haben das es das nie auch nur im ansatz zu werden drohte.
> Anderseits hat man als ex-daocler aber auch oft das gefühl das Mythic in vielen sachen sich zurück entwickelt hat,diese zerissene FZ zB da war man in DaoC bedeutend weiter mit NF warum nun dieser rückschritt? oder keepkämpfe warum dieser rückschritt in nie gekannte vereinfachung? hält man die neue zielgruppe für so strunzdumm? warum vorgegebene plätze für belagerungswerk? warum keine einreisbaren mauern mehr? warum reppen sich tore aufeinmal selber ohne zutun? das raubt alles flair in meinen augen.



100% sign

Die Entschuldigung, dass WAR erst 2 Monate draussen ist, zieht hier nicht. Das ganze RvR System wurde schon bei DAoC entwickelt und hätte besser als dieser Szenarienmist vollständig für WAR adapiert werden sollen. Ist mir schleierhaft, warum die nicht viel mehr vom eigenen New Frontiers System abgekuckt haben, was nach Meinung vieler das beste war, was Mythic jemals entwickelt hat.


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Der-abyssische-Rat.de schrieb:


> Ein paar finden War ganz gut und viele finden es halt nicht so gut. Kein Grund sich hier zu bekriegen Yes.



Ja da hast du vollkommen recht.

Hab damit allerdings nicht angefangen.

cu Yes


----------



## Slaargh (11. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Eher anders rum:
> Viele finden es gut und klagen gar nicht, aber es gibt ein paar kritische Geister die mit WAR keine gute Zeit hatten und dies auch noch den Rest der Menschheit unbedingt wissen lassen wollen..



Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (11. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.



Wusste gar nicht, dass die Mehrheit aller weltweit aktiven Spielern sich im buffed-Forum negativ geäußert hat. Vielleicht schreiben hier ja nur 10% der dt. Spieler, von den 40 % negativ, und der Rest kennt dieses Forum gar nicht? Von ein paar kritischen Stimmen in nem deutschsprachigen Forum allerdings Rückschlüsse auf alle Spieler zu ziehen ist sehr gewagt.
Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf WAR, WOW, AOC oder weiß der Teufel habt, dann lasst euer Abo auslaufen und spielt was anderes, es interessiert nämlich niemanden hier, ob oder was ihr (noch) spielt. Und selbst wenn sich der Spielerkreis witer reduziert ist es doch Latte, solange es sich finanziell rechnet. Dann spielen halt nur Leute denen es Spaß macht. Einige tun ja so als ob sie gezwungen werden WAR zu spielen. 
Aber der 13. ist ja bald und dann ist wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen am MMORPG-Markt.


----------



## Brummbör (11. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @ Brummbör das Problem mit den SCs wird mit Patch 1.0.4b gelöst der sollte glaube ich morgen kommen.
> Da bauen sie eine Mechanik ein die verhindert das ein SC gleich wieder gespielt wird nachdem es gerade gespielt wurde.
> Also wirds besser durchgemischt
> 
> ...




oh noch gar nicht gelesen! thx für die guten news! *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (11. November 2008)

Meine Fresse...kann nicht einfach jeder das spielen, was er möchte??? Wo ist das Problem?? Warum wird hier versucht, jedes Spiel kaputt zu reden?


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Jiro schrieb:


> ...So nett sie auch als EXPPunktelieferant sind, aber es kann doch wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass der Großteil von Spielern weg von den ohnehin schon recht klein geratenen Karten in die noch kleineren Szenarien getrieben wird. Dieser Szenarienbrei treibt WAR für mich in die Richtung eines WoW 1.5, ...



Ich sehe die Szenarien als witzige Ergänzung und
nicht so wie in WoW als "RvR"-Highlight.

Wenn ich am Abend dann mal zum Spielen komme,
besteht das aus einer Mischung ÖQ, PvP, Szenario und bissl Craften
und das ist mehr Abwechslung als ich bei anderen Spielen
dieses Genre bekomme.

Und selbst was jetzt schon im T2 los ist, 
lässt mich für T3 und T4 den absoluten Fun erwarten.

Verbesserungswürdig -klar, verbesserungsfähig - na klar,
wird verbessert - auch klar!

cu Yes


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.



Die Frage ist, wo schaust du hin!

Vielleicht in der Realität bleiben UND mal über den Tellerrand schaun!

Es jammern drei Mann so laut, das es für 100 reicht und
schon glauben die drei sie wären die Mehrheit.

Wenn das Spiel nichts für euch ist, dann spielt doch was anderes.
Konstruktive Kritik liest sich anders und hört sich anders an.

cu Yes


----------



## Ascían (11. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.



Seltsam, du warst mal ein Vorzeige-Poster hier im Forum, deine orkischen Einwürfe fand ich einfach nur geil, aber mittlerweile scheinst du doch zum Nörgelork zu werden. Der Eindruck, die große MEhrheit sei enttäuscht von WAR tut sich auf, wenn man immer nur "lol WAR suxx!!1elf"-Threads im Buffed-Ticker sieht, und im Forum generell jeder der mit WAR unzufrieden ist, dazu einen Thread aufmacht, in welchem er seine (subjektive) Meinung der Welt mitteilen will. Würde jeder der mit WAR zufrieden ist, hier einen Thread aufmachen, was meinst du was die armen Mods dann zu tun hätten? Nur hat mal als zufriedener Spieler keinen Anlass dies auch der ganzen Welt mitzuteilen. Und auf die 25 Leute, die bisher hier WAR nicht still und heimlich verlassen haben, sondern ein weltbewegendes Brimborium draus machen wollten, auf die kann jedes MMO gut verzichten. 

Die große Mehrheit aller Spieler kennt noch nicht mal www.buffed.de


----------



## grunzhart (11. November 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...kann nicht einfach jeder das spielen, was er möchte??? Wo ist das Problem?? Warum wird hier versucht, jedes Spiel kaputt zu reden?



Wird nichts kaputt geredet.
Aber z.B. das Handwerkssystem ist ein Witz.
Mir wäre lieber gewesen, man hätte nichts für sich herstellen können, aber der eigenen Seite durch sein Werkeln Vorteile verschaffen können.
Auch das RvR läuft (noch) nicht richtig. Hin und wieder gehen die Feinde auf einander los, aber meist passiert außerhalb der Schlachtfelder so gut wie gar nichts.
Dazu kommen fehlerhafte Texte und anderer Kleinkram.
Dass das Spiel noch kein Monat alt sei, ist für mich kein wirklicher Grund. 
Niemand durfte erwarten, dass das Programm fehlerfrei läuft, aber es ist unterm Strich vieles derart unfertig, wie ich es etwa bei HDRO nicht erleben musste. Und dieses ist wahrlich nicht weniger komplex.
Ich mag WAR trotz allem, aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass EA nicht kalte Füße bekam mit Blick auf den Erscheinungstermin von WOTLK und es dann "schnell schnell" gehen musste. Dafür fehlen auch zu viele der angekündigten Inhalte.


----------



## Gorboz (11. November 2008)

Ich persönlich finde WAR ist eigentlich nicht schlecht.Vor allem macht das PvP und RvR mal richtig Spaß.
Außerdem bin ich eh ein großer Fan von Warhammer und wohl auch ein bisschen voreingenommen mit meiner Einstellung zu WAR, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass auch mir ein paar Sachen fehlen, die angekündigt worden sind:
zum Beispiel das "Wachsen" der Charaktere und die Mörderschlachten um Hauptstädte, der Chopper und Hammerer ... etc. pp.
Doch ich finde einige Sachen schon sehr gelungen wie zum Beispiel das Rufsystem mit den dazu gehörenden Belohnungen oder die Umsetzung der Klassenprinzipe (Aufbaufertigkeiten beim Schwarzork und Schwertmeister ,"Wut" beim Eisenbrecher und bald beim Schwarzen Gardisten).

Ich finde das Spiel wurde ein bisschen zu früh released aber im Groben und Ganzen finde ich es doch recht gut gelungen.
So far Gorboz


----------



## Jiro (11. November 2008)

Wenn jemand behauptet, er wüsste dass ein Großteil enttäuscht ist oder irgendwelche aus den Fingern gesogene Prozentangaben reinsetzt, entlarvt er sich ja eh selber als Dummschätzer. Das sollte einem bewußt sein.
Aber nicht jeder Beitrag mit Kritik ist ein Kaputtreden und wenn man etwas kritisiert heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man das Gesamtprodukt schlecht findet, sondern eher dass man auf eine Verbesserung hofft. 



Mr. schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Szenarien als witzige Ergänzung und
> nicht so wie in WoW als "RvR"-Highlight.



Ich hätte absolut nichts dagegen, wenn Szenarios eine Ergänzung wären, z.B. für den Fall, dass man nur mal kurz Zeit hat. 
Wie es derzeit für mich aber aussieht, dreht sich der wesentliche Teil des Spiels um Szenarios...und das auch noch mit LvL 40, wo sich derzeit die Leute einen runterfarmen. Aber es kann doch nicht das Ziel von Myhtic sein, dass man den Großteil der Spieler dazu bewegt, als AFK Leichen in den Kriegslagern rumzustehen, um auf die Einladung nach Anroc, Schlangenpassage, Tempel etc. zu warten. Wenn man so wie jetzt den einzigen Schwerpunkt auf Szenarios legt, befindet man sich auf den Weg in Richtung WoW, sodass sich einige Leute sicher zurecht sagen: "Szenario- (BG-) Grinden kann ich in WoW genauso und dafür hab ich dort aber einen ordentlichen PvE Part, wenn ich drauf Lust hab." Ich will aber kein "WAR goes WoW", sondern ein WAR, das sich auf die Stärken von Mythic (v.a. Open RvR) besinnt. Dafür verzichte ich aber gerne auf ein WoW like PvE und ein Time Sink Crafting.


----------



## Ashgard (11. November 2008)

Hallo, aufwachen.

Das Game ist seit knapp 6 Wochen heraussen. Es haben vielleicht mal 10% der Spieler einen Char auf 40.

Also was soll das Geheule?

Und ja, mir ist beim Leveln die Open-RvR-Gebiete sowas von egal. Ich will da Szenarien haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. November 2008)

Für mich persönlich ist es so wie ich es erwartet habe...ein gutes RvR Spiel mit Kinderkrankheiten, an deren Ausmerzung konsequent gearbeitet wird. Es werden mehr und mehr Leute 40, und immer mehr Spieler (zumindest auf Helmgart) kapieren, dass Szenarien langweilig sind (zumindest auf Dauer) und begeben sich dahin, wo die Post abgeht...ins Open RvR der T4 Gebiete.

Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, werden in kurzer Zeit immer mehr Leute die WoW - Farmkrankheit hinter sich lassen, und das Open RvR aktiv betreiben. Wenn heute soviele darüber meckern, dass Szenarien langweiliges Gefarme sind...tjo, das hat nichts damit zu tun, was Mythic entwickelt hat...es hat damit zu tun, wie die Community das SPiel benutzt.
Das wäre etwa so, wie wenn ich mich über Karies beschweren würde, und meine Zahnbürste als Spachtel verwende.

Was der Rest der Welt, und besonders eine Umfrage in irgendeinem Forum von dem Spiel hält, ist mir absolut 100%ig Latte wenn ich ehrlich bin ...


----------



## Sesi (11. November 2008)

Mahlzeit allerseits ...

erstmal möchte ich mich bei allen aktiven Forumsnutzern bedanken .... ihr schafft es das ich mich beim Lesen immer wieder gut unterhalten fühle ... 
einige Vorposter haben schon Recht damit ... soviele beiträge (die sich immer wieder gleichen) mit subjektiven einschätzungen was einem gefällt oder nicht

letztlich kann man doch eins sagen .... ich habe mit warhammer weder wow2 noch daoc2 geholt ....wenn ich RvR in Daoc haben will ... dann hole ich mir das teil
wenn ich mats zu craften stundenlang farmen will oder PvE Inhalte bevorzuge ... hole ich mir den branchenprimus

an sich eine logische sache oder ? was defintiv keinen sinn macht - ist das ständige sich wiederholende genörgel und unsinnige vergleiche ...das ist ingefähr genauso als wenn sich 3 leute zusammen setzen und ihr autos vergleich ....
geländewagen .... sportwagen .... diesel .... danke !
es gilt auch hier wie überall .... wenn ich mich ärger und dafür noch geld bezahle ... mache ich was falsch 
dann muss ich diesen zustand korrigieren .... aber ich brauche meinen mitmenschen nicht mit ewigen gejammer auf den nerv zu gehen

mein Fazit ist nach dem Start .... abgesehen von der kleinen technischen unannehmlichkeiten wie lags oder ruckeln ... ist warhammer ein produkt mit dem ich absolut zufrieden sein kann wobei ich noch nicht einmal alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfe 
(szenarios spiele ich nunmal weniger gern als Open RvR)

Gruss sesi


----------



## Dashai (11. November 2008)

Es ist anders geworden, wie ich dachte.
Als eingefleischter WoWler (PvE-Schiene) dachte ich mir, das WAR für mich nichts sein kann, eben durch den PvP-Aspekt (in WoW war ic halle Jubeljahre mal im BG, vielleicht die PvP-Dailys, aber das wars dann auch).

Dann kam WAR, und da ich ja so blöd bin und alles letztendlich doch testen muss habe ich mir WAR geholt und angetestet. Und JA, es gefällt mir wesentlich besser wie erwartet, plötzlich macht mir PvP richtig Spass und ich liebe es, in Szenarien abzuhängen oder einfach so open-RvR betreiben. Die Mischung aus PvP (RvR), Soloquesten und in anderen Gruppen zu questen (wie die meiner Meinung nach genialen ÖQ), und die Geheimnisse des Wälzers zu erkunden machen mir sehr viel Spass und hebt sich nach meinen nun fast 4 Jahren WoW wohltuend ab. 
Und das beste an WAR: Da ich die letzte Zeit eher wenig Zeit hatte (Freundin schwanger, da hängt man nicht so oft vor der Kiste *g*) ist es einfach nur toll, selbst wenn man nur 1 Stunde Zeit hat on zu gehen. Bei WoW muss man immer wesentlich mehr Zeit investieren um voranzukommen (wer bei WoW raidet, weiss was ich mein), da muss man schon mal 3-4 Stunden planen. Die letzte Zeit wo ich WoW gespielt habe war es immer gleich, entweder man hatte Raids auf dem Programm oder man hat immer den Tank oder Heiler für ne Hero-Ini gesucht, ehe die Gruppe komplett war und man loskonnte waren wieder 1-2 Stunden um...

Mich spricht WAR aufjeden Fall an und werde es weiterspielen. Vielleicht nur noch 1-3 Monate, vielleicht länger. Das sehe ich, wenn Mytic Zeit hatte nachzupatchen. Vielleicht spiele ich WoW wieder, ich werde es sehen. Atm liegt bei mir WAR klar vor WoW...


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (11. November 2008)

Nun wie soll ich es sagen...

Warhammer kenn ich als Welt nun doch schon sehr lange, von der Rollenspielseite als auch vom Tabletop.
Onlinespiel kann ich nur denn vergleich zu DAOC ziehen.

Was die Warhammer Seite betrifft ist einiges recht stimmig und doch auch vieles nicht mehr so stimmig wie es der erste Eindruck erscheinen lies. Aber darüber kann man ja hinwegsehen wenn man es nur als Online Spiel betrachtet.

Nur was bleibt ...

Wir haben einen Hersteller der eine nicht so kurze Zeit, Erfahrung gesammelt hat in der Welt der MMORPG.
Da viele ja wissen das eben dieser Hersteller ein recht gutes Spiel am Markt hat, vor allem was eben den RvR(PvP) Bereich betrifft der sicher als ungeschlagen gilt, erwartet man sich was.
Dieser Hersteller hat auch über Jahre vollmundig Ankundigungen getätigt, der aus der Kombination der vorhergehenden Punkte mit den Ankündigungen die Erwartungen der Konsumenten entsprechend in die höhe schnellen lies.

Was hat der Hersteller nun geliefert. 
Zugegebener massen ein Spiel welches fürs Erste, eigentlich erstaunlicher weise Recht gut läuft und auch nicht gar so viele Bugs hat, wie manche vielleicht erwartet hätten.
Tja das Problem fängt aber hier schon an, die paar Bugs die vorhanden, sind derart gestaltet das man diese, in einem normalen Softwareentwicklungs Prozess  als Showstoper bezeichnen könnte. Die Beispiele kennt jeder CTD, Ruckeln, Frameverluste, Lags und als Höhepunkt eine Datei die aus unerfindlichen Gründen einige Gigabyte an Größe mit der Zeitanimmt.
Ich würde dazu ja gar nichts sagen, wenn man aber diese Probleme schon seit den ersten Betaphasen hat, die sind ja nun auch schon ein weilchen her, fragt man sich schon, was soll das, was wurde in den eineinhalb Jahren gemacht.

Wenn dann noch Probleme auftauchen wie das die Zonen crashen wenn ein bischen mehr Spieler im Gebiet unterwegs sind muß man sich hier auch wiederum fragen, was wurde getestet, wo ist die Erfahrung verloren gegangen, war die Open Beta nicht doch zu kurz, wie einige vermutet haben.
Kann mich gar nicht erinnern wann zb. in DAOC zweimal hintereinander ein Zonecrash war, auf jedenfall lief das Spielin den letzten Monaten auch bei großen Keepschlachten mit 200 v 200 oder mehr ohne Probleme. Die WAR-Grafik ist dabei ja nicht mal topaktuell. 

Warum wurde so ein gestörtes UI konstruiert, warum wurde ein so schwaches Chatsystem gemacht, auch hier hat man den Eindruck das hier die Erfahrung, die man hatte, in einer Bar verloren gegangen ist.
Wenn ich dann noch Vorwürfe gegenüber den Batatestern lesen muß, kann ich sowieso nur mehr lachen. Was es von der Seite der Betatester für Vorschläge und Kritikpunkte gab, wurde ja zum größten teil vom Hersteller nicht einmal ignoriert.

Was mich auch stört ist, sind die teilweise absurden Reichweiten der Nahkampfwaffen, da steht man weit weg vom gegner und man bekommt trotzdem schaden reingehaunen, von Dauer CC, DOT, Magnet und Knockback möchte ich erst mal garnnicht reden

Dem Spiel fehlt im Moment ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, nähmlich der sogenannte Suchtfaktor. 
Der ist nicht vorhanden. Auf der einen Seite kann man das ja durchaus begrüßen da man jederzeit ohne Probleme und ohne auf andere angewiesen zu sein spielen kann, nur ist das eben leider nicht alles. Auf der anderen Seite ist gerade der vom Inhalt und von der Gruppe/Gilde erzeugte Suchtfaktor, um etwas zu erreichen einer der wichtigsten Punkte in einem MMORPG und das bietet WAR im Moment eben nicht.

Ich kann und will aus den oben genannten Gründen auch nicht den Entschuldigungen folgen, nach dem Motto, das Spiel ist erst seit einem Monat auf dem Markt.
Das kann doch nicht im Erst als Entschuldigung herhalten für die Versäumnisse die schon seit Monaten bekannt sind und wo nichts Gemacht wurde. 


Im Moment ist es für mich genauso befriedigend am PC Spider-Solitäre zu spielen wie WAR zu spielen.


----------



## jdf (11. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es so wie ich es erwartet habe...ein gutes RvR Spiel mit Kinderkrankheiten, an deren Ausmerzung konsequent gearbeitet wird. Es werden mehr und mehr Leute 40, und immer mehr Spieler (zumindest auf Helmgart) kapieren, dass Szenarien langweilig sind (zumindest auf Dauer) und begeben sich dahin, wo die Post abgeht...ins Open RvR der T4 Gebiete.
> 
> Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, werden in kurzer Zeit immer mehr Leute die WoW - Farmkrankheit hinter sich lassen, und das Open RvR aktiv betreiben. Wenn heute soviele darüber meckern, dass Szenarien langweiliges Gefarme sind...tjo, das hat nichts damit zu tun, was Mythic entwickelt hat...es hat damit zu tun, wie die Community das SPiel benutzt.
> Das wäre etwa so, wie wenn ich mich über Karies beschweren würde, und meine Zahnbürste als Spachtel verwende.
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Passus "...wie die Community das Spiel benutzt" ist halt, dass du im selben Boot sitzt. Damit spürst du auch die Auswirkungen, zwangsläufig in einem PvP-fokussierten Spiel. Mir ist es mittlerweile fast schon egal, woran es liegt dass sowenig OpenRvR zustandekommt - die Tatsache alleine ist's was zählt. Steuerungsmöglichkeiten seitens Mythic gibt's genug - 
mal ein paar Beispiele:
Rufhändler stehen ab T2 nur in Keeps. Auf den ersten Blick ein schlauer Schachzug von Mythic - "dann müssen die Keepraids ja in's Rollen kommen, will ja jeder Zugriff auf den Rufhändler haben". Dummerweise stehen Rufhändler (und zwar alle, T1-T4!) für jede Gilde ab Stufe 6 in der Gildentaverne in Altdorf innerhalb von 4 Quadratmeter rum - puff! Absolut keine Notwendigkeit mehr, einen Keepraid zu machen, Chance vertan. Skurillerweise baut man mit Patch 1.04b (lt. Warhammer Alliance) diese Rufhändler nun frei zugänglich für jedermann(!) auf dem Marktplatz in den Hauptstädten ein (sofern ich das nicht falsch interpretiere)  - häh? NOCH WENIGER Anreiz z.B. für die noch gildenlosen mit Level 10+, die eigentlich Keepraids machen müssten, dies zu tun? Wo ist da der Witz? Gleichzeitig in Keepraids bis zu 3 goldene Taschen sicherzustellen (kommt wohl auch mit 1.04b) ist komplett uninteresant für alle unter Level 40 - gehst du mit dem Minimal-Level für's Tier in einem Keepraid mit, wirst du davon nichts zu sehen bekommen; gehst du kurz vor'm Sprung in's nächste Tier mit, brauchst du die Belohnungen nicht mehr wirklich - gibt ja i.d.R.wieder alle naselang besseren Equip per Drops im nächsten T-Gebiet. Erneut: keine Notwendigkeit, sich Keepraids  im T2 und T3 zu geben.

Oder:
Warum ein Keep verteidigen? Bringt ja derzeit *nix* ein - lieber warten, bis die Gegner weg sind, dann im lockeren PvE-Mode zurückerobern und Belohnung(!) abgreifen - das Spiel belohnt also Untätigkeit in der eigenen Königsdisziplin und fördert die Vermeidung von RvR. Wo macht das denn Sinn?

Oder:
Szenarien geben dermassen viel mehr Ruf und XP, als du jemals im OpenRvR erhalten wirst, dass natürlich der Großteil der Masse derzeit praktisch ausschliesslich Szenarien spielt. Es gäbe tausend Möglichkeiten dies zu steuern; die "billigste" z.B. in der Form, dass die Kontrolle über's Gebiet die XP/Ruf im Scenario deutlich boostet (deutlich mehr als 5%...) . Du könntest die Keepraids an einem Abend nicht mehr zählen, da wäre ich mir sicher (gierig, wie die meisten sind)- ist aber nicht so, Chance vertan.

Oder:
Aktuell ist das Locking eines Gebietes im T4 de facto deaktiviert (zumindest nicht erreichbar) - die gesamte "gegnerische Hauptstadt erobern"-Mechanik ist derzeit (seit über 3 Wochen!) NICHT NUTZBAR! Was soll ein Spieler mit Level 40 derzeit machen, ausser sich zunehmend in Szenarien zu langweilen?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich spiele eigentlich ausschliesslich des Spasses zuliebe; ich war einfach just4 Fun auf zig Keepraids und spiele auch (noch) durchaus enthusiastisch. Belohnungen jucken mich persönlich wirklich gar nicht, das Dumme ist halt: die Mehrheit der aktuellen Spieler irgendwie schon (Versuch bitte mal, einen ad-hoc, just4Fun-Raid für irgendein Keepr zu organisieren - absolutes nogo an 6 von 7 Tagen) Demnächst wird's Zeit, dass sich was bewegt. Die Crux ist: WENN ab 13.11 sowas wie ein kleiner Exodus weg von WAR und hin zu ich-wills-garnicht-aussprechen stattfindet, spürst DU DAS MIT ALS ERSTER - ohne GEGNER kannst du WAR nämlich mal richtig in die Tonne treten. Die Einstellung "Sollen halt alle gehen, juckt mich nicht" denkt das Problem schlicht nicht bis zum Ende durch.

Dass WAR aktuell massiv Spieler verliert und viele Spieler massiv unzufrieden sind, leite ich übrigens sicher nicht nur aus dem buffed-Forum ab; es gibt derzeit mit buffed, gamona, onlinewelten und warhammer-alliance vier Foren, die wirklich einen Großteil der (sich meldenden) Community abdecken. Der Grundtenor ist überall derselbe: Gravierende Bugs werden moniert (Performance! CtDs! BSODs!), viele (gute) Vorschläge gemacht - nur interessiert sich seitens Mythic niemand einen Dreck dafür. Die ziehen stattdessen ihren 1.05 Careers-Patch durch, der lt. offiziellem Statement von M.Jacobs *keine* RvR-Änderungen sondern nur Klassenanpassungen (und einige wenige Bugfixes) enthalten wird. Zuwenig IMHO, um die nächsten 6 Monate zu überstehen und dann noch attraktiv genug zu sein, genügend Spieler anzulocken dass sich das Gefühl einer wohlgefüllten, RvR-gierigen Welt ergibt.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2008)

Ob viele aktive Spieler nun aufhören sei dahin gestellt. Doch ich ich habe so ca. 50 MMO-Bekannte in diversen Spielen und fast alle haben WAR getested und keiner (meiner Bekannten) hat nach dem Freimonat verlängert. Die Gründe lassen sich immer auf eine Sache reduzieren:
Es bietet fast nichts neues, aber dafür fehlen sehr viele Dinge, die in den meisten anderen MMOs zum Standard gehören. Das lustige dabei: gerade auch die hardcore PVPer sagen jetzt, dass man doch lieber ein Arena-System hat (obwohl davor massiv verflucht) weil ein 2 on 2 oder so einfach leistungszentrierter abläuft als ewig lange Zergschlachten in denen numbers > all sind.

10 von uns hatten sich sogar auf einem Server getroffen und eine Gilde gegründet. Subjektiv bleibt für mich auch der Eindruck, dass WAR zumindest vorläufig bei weitem nicht den Zuspruch findet, den ich mir erhofft hatte oder der von Mythic angekündigt wurde (WoW den Kampf ansagen usw.). Es mag zwar stimmen, dass tendenziell die Leute eher ins Forum posten, wenn sie unzufrieden sind. Doch muss man auch sagen, dass viele Forum-Inaktive einfach aufhören ohne was dazu zu sagen.

Konkrete Zahlen kann natürlich keiner von uns vorlegen, doch der servermerge ist ein klares Zeichen, dass viele wieder abspringen. Nein, WAR wird nicht untergehn, es geht auch nicht pleite etc. aber viele (inklusive mir selbst) hatten sich mehr erwartet, besonders da ich die Mängel auf Gamedesign-Ebene viel gravierender finde als in AoC. AoC war einfach nur komplett unfertig und verbuggt, aber es hatte ordentliche Inis, (Ansätze) für ordentliches PVP, Berufe, usw. Die Bugs wurden gefixed und jetzt ist es ein nettes MMO für die Fans des Conan-Universums.

WAR hat wenige Bugs, aber bei WAR sehe ich nicht, wie man in absehbarer Zeit so viel Inhalt (inis, story-questreihen, berufe, emotes, haustiere, reisesystem, uvm.) nachpatchen kann um das Spiel für mich verwöhnten WoW/HDRO/AoCler attraktiv zu machen. Gleichzeitig wird WoW mit nur ein paar Handgriffen alles haben was WAR jetzt eventuell bietet, was man in WoW nicht hat...und eben darüber hinaus alles was WoW eben bietet.


----------



## Theroas (11. November 2008)

Spielt der Ersteller selbst Warhammer Online?


----------



## Dhar`Leth (11. November 2008)

Man langsam tun mir alle Leute leid dir nur am rumheulen sind oder sonstiges.

Ich erkläre mal den Leuten hier was der Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR ist.

WAR= Ein Spiel was auf RvR(PvP) basiert ansich sollte da wenig Quests sein. Denn sonst habe ich den gleichen mist wie in WoW.

WoW= Ein Spiel das auf PvE basiert. Da gehören nunmal massig Quests dazu und stundenlanges Farmen.

Manche wollen ein richtiges Warhammer haben mit 20 Klassen etc? Sagt mal Leute kommt aus eurer Traumwelt raus. 20 Klassen wird es nie sofort am Start geben. Mal so nebenbei gesagt sollte das Warhammer so gemacht werden wie es im Tabletop-Universum existiert dürfte es hier die hälfte nicht Spielen weil es dann sicher ab 18 wäre und warscheinlich eh in Deutschland und umgebung verboten wäre.

Zum Punkt die Ausrede mit das Spiel ist so jung etc gilt nicht. Ich kann mich an die Anfangszeit von WoW erinnern. Da kamen und gingen die Spieler das war kein Stück besser. Ein Spiel braucht nunmal seine Zeit da könnt ihr soviel schlecht reden wie ihr wollt das ist Fakt. 

Zum Thema WAR ist nicht das was sie versprochen haben.

WoW hat auch großes PvP versprochen, gewaltige Schlachten usw...was ist? Nach 4 Jahren WoW haben sie noch immer kein richtiges PvP-System. Wenn manche meinen das PvP-System wäre gut muss er entweder Arbeitslos sein in die Schule gehen oder Student. Kann gut sein das das Punktesystem geändert wurde aber das wäre mal ein kleiner Punkt. Gewaltige Schlachten? Ahja lol muss wohl ein Druckfehler auf der Rückseite sein. Davon ist das Game mal weit entfernt. Vlt kommen da die großen BG`s von WoW etwas ran aber da muss ich schon sehr gut drauf sein ansonsten ist da nicht der hauch von Gewaltigen Schlachten.


Und Nein ich habe nichts gegen WoW ich finde es selber gut aber mal im ernst....Ich und warscheinlich Millionen von anderen Spieler haben sich den a**** aufgerissen für den Raid etc man hat seinen Charakter mit Epics etc aufgewärtet und dann kam sowas wie Burnig Crusade wo alles für die Mülltonne ist die ganzen Stunden gingen drauf für nichts. Wenn Games Workshop so bleibt wie sie schon seit Jahrzenten sind dann kann ich behaupten das so ein Mist nicht vorkommt.

Und sollte WAR untergehen was solls ich bin und bleib ein Tabletop-Spieler. Aber bitte lasst dieses schlecht reden.

MFG


----------



## Mikokami (11. November 2008)

Tja zu Mythic kann man in Bezug auf Warhammer Online nur sagen was es schon früher in der Schule zu soetwas zu sagen gab - Thema verfehlt.

Warhammer Story und Atmosphäre finde ich sehr gelungen, aber den Rest des Spiels betreffend "MMO(RP)G" und "PvP/RvR" ist meiner Meinung und dem was wohl ein Gro darunter verstehen schlicht mangelhaft für 2008. 

Ich und ihr könntet jetzt noch viel für und wieder, Pro und Kontra, was ist gut, was ist schlecht etc.pp über Warhammer Online schreiben, aber die schwinden Spielerzahlen und die sterbende Gildenaktivität die ich und andere Personen beobachte sind ja nun einmal real und keine Hirngespinste.

Desweiteren lassen sich halt manche Menschen durch gemachte Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen aus früheren Erfahrungen in anderen MMO(RP)Gs, wie Tabula Rasa oder AoC, Hype, Erwartungen, Versprechen und der Spielrealität, einfach nur schneller desillusionieren.


----------



## jdf (11. November 2008)

Dhar`Leth schrieb:


> Man langsam tun mir alle Leute leid dir nur am rumheulen sind oder sonstiges.
> 
> [WAR ist nicht WoW-Blabla gekürzt]
> 
> MFG



T'schuldige,

ist dein Horizont echt so begrenzt, dass dir zum Thema nichts anderes einfällt als der 1001te WAR/WoW-Vergleich? Gibt deine Logik echt nichts anderes her als "WAR ist toll, weil WoW ist schlechter"? Schon mal überlegt, dass es so was von egal ist, ob irgendein ANDERES Spiel schlechter/besser/der Hammer schlechthin ist? Juckt alles nicht; wer WAR spielen will wird sich letztlich mit den Tops und Flops dieses Spiels auseinandersetzen müssen. WoW hat viele Versprechen nicht gehalten; dies macht kein einziges Versäumnis von WAR auch nur den Deut besser (ebensowenig wie diejenigen Features, die in WoW besser gelöst sind irgendein gutes Feature von WAR schlechter machen). Wo nehmt ihr denn diese abstruse Vergleichslogik her, das ist ja nur noch extrem...


----------



## Petera (11. November 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Tja zu Mythic kann man in Bezug auf Warhammer Online nur sagen was es schon früher in der Schule zu soetwas zu sagen gab - Thema verfehlt.
> 
> Warhammer Story und Atmosphäre finde ich sehr gelungen, aber den Rest des Spiels betreffend "MMO(RP)G" und "PvP/RvR" ist meiner Meinung und dem was wohl ein Gro darunter verstehen schlicht mangelhaft für 2008.
> 
> ...



Wer so ein Quatsch schreibt, kann das Spiel nicht gespielt haben. Die Verbesserungen, die Mythic ins Spiel gebracht haben lassen sich nicht leugnen:

- Jede Klasse wird im PvP/RvR gebraucht
- Die Teilnahme an den Szenarien und am RvR ist von Level 1 an möglich und so fair gestaltet, wie es geht
- Lowies Ganken und Corpse Campen ist in WAR unmöglich
- Die Klassen sind balancebar, wenn sie nicht schon sind
- Die Quests sind an das jeweilige Volk angepasst
- Öffentliche Quests

Viele Nachteile treten nur auf leeren Servern zu tage, auf volleren Servern funktioniert das System einwandfrei. Das das Rvr nicht in Gang kommt liegt zum grossen Teil an den Spielern selbst. Man kann nicht erwarten, das eine Seite bereit ist auf Dauer in Unterzahl zu kämpfen und sich nicht in die Szenarien zurückzieht.

Was ich davon halte irgendein Spiel, spezieller Tabula Rasa in einem Atemzug mit AoC zu nennen, sage ich lieber nicht. Ich möchte noch mein Schreibrecht behalten.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2008)

Petera schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Nachteile treten nur auf leeren Servern zu tage, auf volleren Servern funktioniert das System einwandfrei. Das das Rvr nicht in Gang kommt liegt zum grossen Teil an den Spielern selbst. Man kann nicht erwarten, das eine Seite bereit ist auf Dauer in Unterzahl zu kämpfen und sich nicht in die Szenarien zurückzieht.



Sorry, aber wenn man irgendetwas über die Menschheit weiß, dann mit Sicherheit, dass der Großteil IMMER den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wählt. Wenn RvR nicht in die Gänge kommt, dann ist das ein grober Designfehler und liegt nicht daran, dass die Spieler nicht "mündig" sind. Alles in MMOs funktioniert über Risk/Time/Reward Verhältnisse. Wird von den Designern dabei verkackt, sind die Konsequenzen ganz klar:

Szenario machen: Weniger Aufwand, weniger Risiko, schnellerer Erfolg, von überall und jederzeit anmelden ohne bei anderen Tätigkeiten beeinträchtigt zu werden:
RvR: Gruppe suchen, Ziel auswählen, anreisen, Risiko zu verlieren und damit kaum Ruf zu machen usw.


Die Änderungen seitens Mythic sind da nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein...


----------



## Fredez (11. November 2008)

also ich find war is gut geworden...


----------



## Nimroth22 (11. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @ Brummbör das Problem mit den SCs wird mit Patch 1.0.4b gelöst der sollte glaube ich morgen kommen.
> Da bauen sie eine Mechanik ein die verhindert das ein SC gleich wieder gespielt wird nachdem es gerade gespielt wurde.
> Also wirds besser durchgemischt
> 
> ...




Dein Wort in wem auch immer seinem Ohr .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tannenbernie (11. November 2008)

Ja, bin auch der meinung das WAR nicht das versprochene Spiel ist - habe aber auch sowieso nicht verstanden, warum so wilde Versprechungen gemacht wurden, nur um gelangweilte WoWler zu ködern. Die Anzahl der WoWler die so gelangweilt sind, das sie sofort in ein spielbares neues MMO wechseln würden liegt sicherlich bei 5 Millionen+. Wenn also irgendwer nur ein halbwegs brauchbares MMO entwickeln würde, hätte er sicherlich schnell 2-5 Millionen Spieler. Nur haben die WAR-Entwickler das eben nicht gemacht sonder stattdessen gross die Klappe aufgerissen wie sie alles anders machen wollen und dann nix davon gehalten - das kam in der Community zu recht sehr schlecht an.

Einige Beispiele leerer Versprechungen:

"Alle Tradeskills werden etwas mit Krieg zu tun haben."
Oh ja, mein seelenloser Chaoskrieger kann Blumen giessen oder kleine Anhänger basteln....suuuuper.

"Das Herstellen von unsinnigen Produkten beim Tradeskillen zum lvln wird es nicht geben."
Gibt es in WAR noch mehr wie in WoW. Die leicht herzustellenden Tränke und Talismanne sind reines Vendor-food.

"Wenn man zu einem Questmob geht und auf dem Weg dahin Monster tötet, wird man keine Quest bekommen, eben diese Monster zu töten."
Was soll man dazu sagen, eine glatte Lüge.

Die Liste könnte man sicher noch sehr viel länger schreiben....wie oben gesagt war das meiner Meinung nach unnötig. Warum die Erwartungen so hoch schrauben und dann brechen, hat mehr Spieler vergrault als angelockt.

Was den Erfolg/Misserfolg angeht, der ja hier viel diskutiert wird: Ich schätze WAR als schlimmen Fehlschlag ein. Grad mal 750.000 Boxen...und ein Teil davon hat schon aufgehört nach dem Freimonat.....und das bei sicher 5 Millionen potentiellen Kunden die gern WoW verlassen würden bei einer guten Alternative. WAR reiht sich leider mit Vanguard, Tabula Rasa, Hellgate London und AoC in die Liste der Fehlschläge ein, die sicher noch ein paar Jahre mit geringer Community von einigen hundert Tausend Spielern als Randerscheinung existieren wird.

Ein brilliantes PvP-Kampfsystem....aber sonst nur Murks. Allein für die grottenschlechte Umsetzung der bestdokumentierten Fantasywelt aller Zeiten mit Tausenden Seiten Geschichte und Kartenmaterial in 6 gerade Strassen ohne Sinn und Zusammenhang gehört Mythic hingerichtet.

Und was diejenigen angeht, die sagen das man ja was anderes spielen kann, wenn einem WAR nicht gefällt.....das ist leider nicht so einfach. Wenn man wie ich eingefleischter Warhammer-Fan ist seit über 20 Jahren, dann bekam man unweigerlich einen Adrenalinstoss als man hörte das ein Warhammer-MMO in der Entwicklung ist. Die Vorstellung, in dieser sensationellen Welt, die meine Freunde und ich schon seit Jahrzehnten für Tabletop und Pen&Paper Rollenspiel nutzen, online zusammen spielen zu können hat mich völlig in Euphorie versetzt. Als ich dann hörte das Mythic den 2ten Versuch macht, die schon mit Daoc nen Fehlschlag produzierten, hatte ich schon erste Befürchtungen...die sich dann leider bewahrheitet haben. Nur verlässt man seine Lieblingswelt eben nicht so einfach...na die Hoffnung das das ganze eingestellt wird und Mythic die Lizenz abgibt, damit es jemand anders besser machen kann ist halt realistisch gesehen ziemlich gleich null  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (11. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Einige Beispiele leerer Versprechungen:
> 
> "Alle Tradeskills werden etwas mit Krieg zu tun haben."
> Oh ja, mein seelenloser Chaoskrieger kann Blumen giessen oder kleine Anhänger basteln....suuuuper.
> ...



Glatte Lüge klingt so hart, nennen wir es "Verkaufsfördernde Maßnahmen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Was den Erfolg/Misserfolg angeht, der ja hier viel diskutiert wird: Ich schätze WAR als schlimmen Fehlschlag ein. Grad mal 750.000 Boxen



1.2 Millionen warens, und das vor 3 Wochen. 800.000 laufende/verlängerte Accounts gabs zum Monatswechsel. Kritik gerne, aber Lügen wollen wir doch net, gelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tannenbernie schrieb:


> WAR reiht sich leider mit Vanguard, Tabula Rasa, Hellgate London und AoC in die Liste der Fehlschläge ein, die sicher noch ein paar Jahre mit geringer Community von einigen hundert Tausend Spielern als Randerscheinung existieren wird.



Wusste gar nicht, dass ein paar hunderttausend Spieler als Fehlschlag gewertet werden. Es gibt ausser WoW kein MMO mit so vielen Millionen Süchtigen Spielern weltweit, aber trotzdem viele MMORPGS, die von denen die wenigsten pleite sind. Wenn WAR bei 500.000 bleibt, wäre das ein super Erfolg und der Spielbetrieb auf Jahre gesichert, und: Die Community bleibt sauber. In WAR gibt's nicht so viele Vollpfosten wie in WoW, prozentual gesehen.


----------



## Lorghi (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Als ich dann hörte das Mythic den 2ten Versuch macht, die schon mit Daoc nen Fehlschlag produzierten, hatte ich schon erste Befürchtungen...



DaoC ein Fehlschlag? Ich hab es nie gespielt, aber erklär mir doch bitte bitte, warum dieses Spiel ein Fehlschlag in deinen Augen ist. Weils keine 11 Millionen Spieler hat? Guck dir diese 11 Millionen Community an & wie man miteinander umgeht. Das wünsch ich mir für kein MMO, das ich spiele. Sei es Warhammer oder Herr der Ringe oder sonstwas.

Edit: Deine anderen Argumente kann ich ja nachvollziehen (obwohl ich das bei weitem nicht so eng sehe), aber ein gutes MMO an der größe der Community festzumachen....das ist Stuss hoch 10. Jeder Depp kann auf nen Hype aufspringen & mitziehen, daß sagt nichts über Qualität, sondern nur über ne gute Marketing Kampagne aus.


----------



## schmand (12. November 2008)

Habe mal Podcasts gesehen, wo sie "Performance ist the importanst" Aufkleber und sonstige Kommentare an allen Wänden kleben hatten . Andauernd wurde angesprochen, wie wichtig die Performance ist und wie viel Wert sie darauf legen. Vor allem, weil WAR als ein Massenschlacht-MMORPG (RvR) gedacht war, meinten sie. Leider ist es nicht ansatzweise zu spüren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, die Liste ist sehr lang. Ich wart ein wenig ab, mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Pente (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Als ich dann hörte das Mythic den 2ten Versuch macht, die schon mit Daoc nen Fehlschlag produzierten, hatte ich schon erste Befürchtungen...die sich dann leider bewahrheitet haben.



DAoC war ein Fehlschlag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal frag ich mich ernsthaft auf welche Quellen sich eure wohl fundierten Aussagen beziehen. DAoC existiert seit über 7 Jahren von "Fehlschlag" kann man hier wohl kaum reden.


Zur Performance:
Bei mir läuft das Spiel auch bei großen Schlachten total problemlos und laggfrei.


----------



## Iodun (12. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Auf einem vielbesuchten US-Warhammer Forum hat eine Umfrage unter WAR-Spielern ergeben, dass Myth ein "anderes" Spiel als angekündigt und wie versprochen auf den Markt geworfen hat.
> 
> http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...9268873/p1/?119
> 
> ...



die ami`s haben eh einen rennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich finde das versprechen wurde gehalten. und wenn der servertransfer startet wird sich an der aktivität auf den servern auch einiges ändern hoffe ich.


----------



## Smie (12. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Eher anders rum:
> Viele finden es gut und klagen gar nicht, aber es gibt ein paar kritische Geister die mit WAR keine gute Zeit hatten und dies auch noch den Rest der Menschheit unbedingt wissen lassen wollen..



Vergleiche die Serverauslastung zum Start und jetzt. Ein "paar" kritische Geister finde ich dann doch etwas untertrieben, und da gibt es leider auch nichts schönzureden, auch wenn es hier immer wieder versucht wird. War wird sich Weiterentwickeln, keine Frage - nur bleibt abzuwarten ob die Masse der verbleibenden Spieler bis dahin bereit ist ihren Monatlichen Beitrag an die Entwickler zu überweisen.

Ich persönlich habe meinen Acc verlängert, aber selbst meine Geduld ist begrenzt.


----------



## heretik (12. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.



Die guten Gründe sind wohl fehlende PvE-Raids in verschiedenen Tiern für max Level, damit der geneigte Freund der seichten Unterhaltung auch tunlichst jeden einzelnen Abend für den Endgrindrun auf die lila Pixel verplanen kann, oder? Davon abgesehen fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viel ein, was WAR verglichen mit anderen MMORPGs fehlen sollte.

Solange die Masse von einem MMORPG Soap-Opera-artige Rund-um-die-Uhr-Beschäftigung mit diversen Grindaufgaben erwartet wird WAR eben kein Spiel für die Massen werden. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## jdf (12. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> DAoC war ein Fehlschlag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zur Performance: was soll uns deine Aussage nun bringen? Schön, dass es bei dir problemlos und lagfrei (Lag ist übrigens NICHT das Problem, dies nur am Rande) läuft; das nützt niemandem in den geschätzten 250+ Threads zum Thema CtD & Prformance auf den diversen WAR-Boards (es gibt nicht nur Buffed, Gottseidank!) exakt gar nichts.
Keine Ahnung, was du als große Schlacht definierst; im Kontext von DAoC müssten wir uns hier auf 200 vs. 200 einigen. Wer etwas recherchiert findet 2 Threads, die konstatieren dass am WE zwei T4-Zonen serverseitig abgekackt sind, nachdem auch nur soviele Spieler anwesend waren, von Schlacht konnte da noch keine Rede sein. Die 40 vs. 40 Scharmützel die man so vom WoW-AV kennt, laufen bei mir nicht unter "große Schlacht", tut mir leid; wer behauptet, dass irgendwas jenseits von 40 vs. 40 bei WAR nicht ruckelt, soll mal ein Video machen oder auf ein bestehendes bei Youtube verweisen. Gibt's bisher leider absolut NICHT - sollte uns das nicht evtl. ein klitzekleines bisschen zu denken geben?


----------



## jdf (12. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Die guten Gründe sind wohl fehlende PvE-Raids in verschiedenen Tiern für max Level, damit der geneigte Freund der seichten Unterhaltung auch tunlichst jeden einzelnen Abend für den Endgrindrun auf die lila Pixel verplanen kann, oder? Davon abgesehen fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viel ein, was WAR verglichen mit anderen MMORPGs fehlen sollte.
> 
> Solange die Masse von einem MMORPG Soap-Opera-artige Rund-um-die-Uhr-Beschäftigung mit diversen Grindaufgaben erwartet wird WAR eben kein Spiel für die Massen werden. Damit kann ich leben.



Nö, die guten Gründe sind vorrangig die gähnende Leere auf jedem zweiten Server, gefolgt von der gähnenden Leere in RvR-Zonen auf den gutbesuchten Servern, gefolgt von mieser Performance, gefolgt vom angeödet sein angesichts der immergleichen 3 Szenarien die man so zu Gesicht kriegt, gefolgt von totaler Desillusionierung angesichts der Einflussmöglichkeiten von Mythic auf die Community, gefolgt von Beschäftigungslosigkeit auf Level 40, gefolgt von  - soll ich weitermachen? Fehlender PvE-Content dürfte so auf Position 478 ff. kommen, denke ich....


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

schmand schrieb:


> Habe mal Podcasts gesehen, wo sie "Performance ist the importanst" Aufkleber und sonstige Kommentare an allen Wänden kleben hatten . Andauernd wurde angesprochen, wie wichtig die Performance ist und wie viel Wert sie darauf legen. Vor allem, weil WAR als ein Massenschlacht-MMORPG (RvR) gedacht war, meinten sie. Leider ist es nicht ansatzweise zu spüren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bist Du einem fake aufgesessen.
Mythic würde unter Garantie nicht "perfomance ist the importanst" verkündet haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (12. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Nö, die guten Gründe sind vorrangig die gähnende Leere auf jedem zweiten Server, gefolgt von der gähnenden Leere in RvR-Zonen auf den gutbesuchten Servern, gefolgt von mieser Performance, gefolgt vom angeödet sein angesichts der immergleichen 3 Szenarien die man so zu Gesicht kriegt, gefolgt von totaler Desillusionierung angesichts der Einflussmöglichkeiten von Mythic auf die Community, gefolgt von Beschäftigungslosigkeit auf Level 40, gefolgt von  - soll ich weitermachen? Fehlender PvE-Content dürfte so auf Position 478 ff. kommen, denke ich....



Das ist doch Unsinn ... kann ich für Huss nicht bestätigen und da sind auch maximal 3000 Leute pro seite ... ich treffe immer Leute im T4 Gebiet. machmal werden PQs gemacht ... haben gestern mit einem Kriegstrupp Burgen geraidet und mindestens so viele Destros waren da auch ... und das in einem Gebiet .. in anderen brannten genauso Keeps. Und die meisten sind noch T3-Gebiet unterwegs die kommen jetzt erst alle richtung T4. Was ich T3 schon an guten Burgschlachten erlebt habe möchte ich nicht missen.

Ich kenne kaum einen bei uns in Gilde oder Ally der sich über performance beklagen würde. 

Das immer die gleichen Szenarios aufgehen liegt zum Teil auch daran dass die Leute immer im gleichen Kriegslager stehen für dieses Szenario die Quests holen und sich nur dafür dann anmelden weil es dann extra EXP gibt. Aber auch da wird ja jetzt was getan. mit Patch 1.04b kann ein SZenario nicht mehr so oft hintereinander aufgehen.

Nix zu tun mit 40 O_o? Es ist KRIEG verdammt ... rottet euch zusammnen erobert Burgen werft den Feind nieder ... es gibt IMMER was zu tun ... ich kann zumindest nicht behaupten dass OpenRvR-Gebiete leer sind und Huss als RP-Server ist sicher nicht vollste.


Mir geht das ewige 'War ist so scheisse .. kann man nix machen' usw. langsam dermassen auf den Keks .... ich muss aufpassen dass ich nicht ausfallend werde. Es liegt ganz in der Hand der Community was daraus zu machen ... Mythic hat euch alle Möglichkeiten gegeben ... wenn IHR sie nicht nutzt dann ist das nicht das Problem von Warhammer.

Und noch was zu Thema ... 'Mythic hat das versprochen ... Mythic hat jenes versprochen' ...' Ich will zu Mammi' ... egal was Mythic versprochen hat Warhammer Online ist trotzdem ein echt geiles Spiel ... es hat Athmosphäre, tolle Klassen, genug Quests mit denen man zu tun hat und der Endcontent ist RvR ... wenn ihr das nicht nutzt, dann tut's mir auch leid.

Fazit für mich ... egal was ein Hersteller tut es wird immer Meckerer geben die mit NICHTS zufrieden sind ... dann geht was anderes spielen aber nervt mich bitte nicht ständig damit wie Scheisse Warhammer wäre ... das ist es einfach nicht!

MfG Michael


----------



## Spyme (12. November 2008)

Ich hoffe Du wirst endlich mal des Forums verwiesen. Hier ist nämlich Gesichtskontrolle. Ausserdem kannst Du nach dem gefühlten zwölfhundertsten Flamethread noch immer nicht den Namen der Firma schreiben, über die Du herziehst.

Und damit ich nicht nur am fluchen bin:

Krieg ist was man draus macht, vor allem getreu dem Spruch "Stell Dir vor es ist Krieg, und keiner geht hin".
Mythic hat zur Verfügung gestellt was man braucht, was die Spieler daraus machen ist ihre Sache. Auch
die in DAoC oft gewünschten Home Invasion Server haben wir in diesem Kozept, eventuell ist es zuviel für einige
das die Intergration der RvR Gebiete in die normalen Maps Einzug gehalten hat.


----------



## Salute (12. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Nix zu tun mit 40 O_o?
> 
> 
> Es liegt ganz in der Hand der Community was daraus zu machen ... Mythic hat euch alle Möglichkeiten gegeben ... wenn IHR sie nicht nutzt dann ist das nicht das Problem von Warhammer.




So siehts nun mal aus, Initiative ergreifen ftw.


----------



## ReDBullxx (12. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Egal wo man hinschaut, die Mehrheit ist absolut enttäuscht von WAR. Und das aus guten Gründen. Mit der Zeit wird sich der Spielerkreis immer mehr reduzieren. Auch wenn man das Spiel eisern verteidigen will... bitte in der Realität bleiben.



Jetzt mal eine kleine Marketing weisheit für euch da draußen: *Negative Mundpropaganda kommt viel häufiger vor und erreicht mehr Leute als positive! Das ist ne Tatsache...*


Ich bin enttäuscht, dass WAR zumindest in diversen Community-Foren das gleiche Schicksaal ereilt hat wie AoC, nämlich tonnenweise negativ Threads, die alle den gleichen Inhalt haben. Es scheint so, dass jeder der von WAR enttäuscht ist es sich zu Aufgabe gemacht hat mindestens 10 Leute davon zu überzeugen mit WAR aufzuhören um einen goldenene Keks zu bekommen.

WAS BRINGEN EUCH DIE VIELEN NEGATIV THREADS? 


*1. Das Spiel ist brandneu und kann nicht die Qualität eines ausgereiften Spieles wie DaoC oder WoW haben. 

2. Mythic/GOA sind sehr bemüht darum unverzüglich die Wünsche der Community zu erfüllen und anders als in AoC fehlen in WAR keine elementaren Spielinhalte.

3. An all die DaoC Fanboys: Warum sollte Mythic aus WAR ein DaoC2 machen? DaoC konnte zu seinen besten Zeiten max 300.000 Spieler fesseln => WoW fesselt bis heute Millionen. Preisfrage: An welchem MMO wird man sich eher orientieren?!?*


Mfg ReDBull


----------



## Norrit (12. November 2008)

Dhar`Leth schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mal den Leuten hier was der Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR ist.
> 
> WAR= Ein Spiel was auf RvR(PvP) basiert ansich sollte da wenig Quests sein. Denn sonst habe ich den gleichen mist wie in WoW.
> 
> WoW= Ein Spiel das auf PvE basiert. Da gehören nunmal massig Quests dazu und stundenlanges Farmen.


Wenn ich sowas lese, was sehr häufig vorkommt, muss ich mich echt fragen was sich die Verfasser von solchen Zeilen denken??
Denn wo bitte ist der Unterschied ob man in WAR brain afk in den Szenarios Ruf farmt oder man in den BGs von WoW ebenso brain afk Ehre farmt??
Und wo bitte MUSS man in WoW stundenlang farmen?? Müssen tut man gar nichts, man kann nur wenn man will. Bald wird man in WoW auch EP für PvP bekommen womit sich WAR und WoW ziemlich gleich spielen werden!

Btw. ist es nahezu lächerlich sich hinzustellen und zu behaupten das WAR nur wenige Quests braucht! Denn ich habe es oft genug erlebt das schlicht keine Szenarios aufgehen und ich entweder die Wahl hab dumm rum zu stehen, questen zu gehen, oder gleich ein anderes Spiel zu spielen da das questen kein Spass macht! Denn ich erwarte von einem Spiel auch in den teilweise sehr langen Pausen zwischen den Szenarios gut unterhalten zu werden!
Problematisch ist es immer eine Option zur Verfügung zu stellen und diese Option dann mies zu realisieren! Dann lieber keine Quests als miese Quests!


----------



## ReDBullxx (12. November 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Problematisch ist es immer eine Option zur Verfügung zu stellen und diese Option dann mies zu realisieren! Dann lieber keine Quests als miese Quests!



Wo sind die Quests bitte mies? Ich habe schon so mache MMOs gespielt und finde, dass die Quests in WAR Standardkost sind, wie in WoW auch. Eines der einzigen MMOs mit tollen Quests ist HdRO...

Des weiteren gibt es genug Quests zu lösen um auch ohne RvR schnell im lvl zu steigen, vorallem dadurch, dass du frei zwischen den Paarungsgebieten wechseln kannst!


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

Smie schrieb:


> Vergleiche die Serverauslastung zum Start und jetzt. Ein "paar" kritische Geister finde ich dann doch etwas untertrieben, und da gibt es leider auch nichts schönzureden, auch wenn es hier immer wieder versucht wird. War wird sich Weiterentwickeln, keine Frage - nur bleibt abzuwarten ob die Masse der verbleibenden Spieler bis dahin bereit ist ihren Monatlichen Beitrag an die Entwickler zu überweisen.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe meinen Acc verlängert, aber selbst meine Geduld ist begrenzt.



Die Serverauslastung ist zurückgegangen, weil die Kapazitäten der Server erhöht wurden. 
Warteschlange=Mist. Klonen=Mist. Kapazität erweitern=gutes Argument dass die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. November 2008)

Das die Kapazitäten erhöht wurden ist aber auch kein Argument *für* gleichbleibende oder steigende Spielerzahlen. Die Aussage kam von GOA und niemand kann den Wahrheitsgehalt überprüfen. Und um ehrlich zu sein, aus marketingtechnischen Gründen werden sie erstmal keine anderen Aussagen als diese tätigen.

In der Beta konntest du bei der Serverwahl genau sehen, wieviele auf jeder Seite online waren.


----------



## colorfulstan (12. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es so wie ich es erwartet habe...ein gutes RvR Spiel mit Kinderkrankheiten, an deren Ausmerzung konsequent gearbeitet wird. Es werden mehr und mehr Leute 40, und immer mehr Spieler (zumindest auf Helmgart) kapieren, dass Szenarien langweilig sind (zumindest auf Dauer) und begeben sich dahin, wo die Post abgeht...ins Open RvR der T4 Gebiete.
> 
> Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, werden in kurzer Zeit immer mehr Leute die WoW - Farmkrankheit hinter sich lassen, und das Open RvR aktiv betreiben. Wenn heute soviele darüber meckern, dass Szenarien langweiliges Gefarme sind...tjo, das hat nichts damit zu tun, was Mythic entwickelt hat...es hat damit zu tun, wie die Community das SPiel benutzt.
> Das wäre etwa so, wie wenn ich mich über Karies beschweren würde, und meine Zahnbürste als Spachtel verwende.
> ...



just signed!


----------



## clickrush (12. November 2008)

ich seh nicht ein wieso hier immernoch leute posten die WAR gar nicht mehr spielen.
*
bei jedem spiel gibt es leute, die schon nach kurzer zeit abspringen*

es gibt sehr viele leute die gerne WAR spielen und das wird auch so bleiben. wieso also das niveau dieses forums ständig versauen?

ich fordere die WAR community auf, miesmacher posts einfach zu ignorieren. solange man denen beachtung schenkt kommen sie auch wieder.


zum TE:

WAR ist für mich natürlich auch anders als erwartet. das einzig wirkliche problem ist populationsunausgeglichenheit. alle restlichen dinge (von unterbevölkerung bis balance), die die community im moment stört, werden schon in den nächsten patches geändert + es kommen neue events, inhalte und klassen.

schliesslich wird das spiel erst in schätzungsweise 1-2monaten richtig in fahrt kommen, weil dann genügend 40er rumlaufen und das endgame wirklich beginnt. die patches und fixes werden das ganze flüssig machen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:
			
		

> Die Community bleibt sauber. In WAR gibt's nicht so viele Vollpfosten wie in WoW, prozentual gesehen.



Es gibt einiges hier, was als vage Vermutung bezeichnet werden kann, aber genau solche Sätze sind einfach komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Eventuell aber meintest du "absolut gesehen". In absoluten Zahlen gibt es nämlich weniger Spieler in WAR und daher weniger Vollpfosten. Doch zu glauben, dass nur irgendwelche "elite Intelligenz- und Höflichkeitsbolzen" WAR spielen ist doch sehr naiv und in der Kernaussage rassistisch (WAR-Spieler sind die besseren Menschen?).


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> In der Beta konntest du bei der Serverwahl genau sehen, wieviele auf jeder Seite online waren.



war ja auch nicht so schwer da die Spielerzahlen dort ja begrenzt waren (C, OB fand ja dank 414 kaum statt

btw: bei den 11 Mio WoW-Abo's handelt es sich auch nur um Angaben von Blizz, die niemand überprüfen kann.


----------



## clickrush (12. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es gibt einiges hier, was als vage Vermutung bezeichnet werden kann, aber genau solche Sätze sind einfach komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. Eventuell aber meintest du "absolut gesehen". In absoluten Zahlen gibt es nämlich weniger Spieler in WAR und daher weniger Vollpfosten. Doch zu glauben, dass nur irgendwelche "elite Intelligenz- und Höflichkeitsbolzen" WAR spielen ist doch sehr naiv und in der Kernaussage rassistisch (WAR-Spieler sind die besseren Menschen?).



die aussage ist überhaupt nicht rassistisch. vieleicht diskriminierend, aber mit rassismus hat sie 0 zu tun.

ich denke höflichkeit und respekt sind in allen MMOS etwa normalverteilt.

doch gleichzeitig gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich schon unterschiede, was den charakter der spieler angeht. ob jetzt jemand herr der ringe oder age of conan spielen will /spielt, macht imo schon einen unterschied, da nur schon die settings völlig verschieden sind.

bei WAR und WoW sind die settings recht ähnlich. auch wenn WAR etwas düsterer ist. ich habe bisher die erfahrung gemacht, dass WAR spieler im schnitt anständiger sind und man mehr mit einem durchschnitts-WAR-spieler anfangen kann als in WoW. das liegt aber vieleicht auch daran, dass WAR noch recht jung ist-


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es nicht rassistisch insofern, als dass es nicht gegen die "Rasse" einer Gruppe von Menschen geht. Doch Diskriminierung gegen eine Gruppe von Menschen weil sie "WoW spielen" oder weil sie "Fußball kucken" oder weil sie "in die Oper gehen" sind vom Prinzip her genau dasselbe.

Mir geht es auch nicht darum, dass gewisse Spiele nicht bestimmte Spielertypen anziehen. Doch die Andeutung in WAR gebe es "prozentual gesehen" weniger "Idioten" ist einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## Shintuargar (12. November 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht so schwer da die Spielerzahlen dort ja begrenzt waren (C, OB fand ja dank 414 kaum statt
> 
> btw: bei den 11 Mio WoW-Abo's handelt es sich auch nur um Angaben von Blizz, die niemand überprüfen kann.



Ja und, was ändert das an der Tatsache, dass diese Anzeige nun nicht mehr vorhanden ist?

Darum geht's doch: Die einen behaupten, die Spielerzahlen sind gesunken da es keine Warteschlangen mehr gibt und andere sagen, dass sie gleichbleibend/steigend sind und es keine Warteschlangen mehr wegen erhöhter Serverkapazitäten gibt. Am einfachsten könnte man das an den derzeit eingeloggten Spieler anhand der Serveranzeige sehen.

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl in der Mitte.

Und dein "BTW" hättest du dir sparen können, da ich nie behauptet habe, dass die Blizzard Angaben stimmen. Hauptsache wieder mit einem WoW-Konterargument kommen, was mit dem Thema nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.

@OldboyX
Ich stimme dir da zu, derzeit muss man anscheinend echt aufpassen sich als WoW-Spieler zu outen. Man wird in eine Schublade gesteckt, die nicht mehr normal ist. Bisher sind mir - wenn ich das prozentual hochrechnen würde - sicherlich genauso viel Idioten in WAR über den Weg gelaufen wie in WoW. Hatte auch nichts anderes erwartet, außer dass die vermeintliche MMO-Elite das einzig wahre Spiel namens Warhammer spielt und alles andere ja nur WoW/AoC/HdRO t.b.c. Kiddies sind überrascht mich...


----------



## Tannenbernie (12. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass ein paar hunderttausend Spieler als Fehlschlag gewertet werden. Es gibt ausser WoW kein MMO mit so vielen Millionen Süchtigen Spielern weltweit, aber trotzdem viele MMORPGS, die von denen die wenigsten pleite sind. Wenn WAR bei 500.000 bleibt, wäre das ein super Erfolg und der Spielbetrieb auf Jahre gesichert, und: Die Community bleibt sauber. In WAR gibt's nicht so viele Vollpfosten wie in WoW, prozentual gesehen.



Also das ist sicherlich Definitionssache. Ich gebe dir recht, das einige hundert Tausend Subscriber genug sind, um das Spiel am Laufen zu halten....aber dann ist halt null Geld für die Erweiterung und Verbesserung des Spiels vorhanden. Prima Beispiele sieht man ja bei all den 300k-Subscriber-Spielen die es schon lange gibt...da tut sich nix.

Da momentan sicher über 5 Millionen potentielle Kunden für neue MMOs da sind, WoW ist auf Dauer einfach langweilig, ist ein Spiel das gerade mal 10% davon holen kann eben ein Fehlschlag. Kann es sich selbst über Wasser halten - Ja, aber das ist für mich kein Erfolg, sorry. Was die Community angeht ist das reiner Mystizismus....als ob in WAR andere Spieler wären wie in WoW...LOL. Wenn überhaupt ist die Community schlechter, da die meisten "VollPfosten" wie du sie nennst eben aus dem PvP Bereich von WoW kommen und so von WoW zu WAR gewechselt sind.




Pente schrieb:


> DAoC war ein Fehlschlag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso ist ein Spiel ein Erfolg nur weil es sich seit einigen Jahren über Wasser hält? DAOC war schon da, als WoW online ging gegen extrem starke Konkurrenz von EQ2 und Lieage2, und alle hatten schon dicke Fangemeinden. Trotzdem schaffte es DAOC nie über wenige hundert Tausend Subsciber, wo WOW in der selben Zeit 11 Mio holte. Sorry, aber ein Spiel welches zur Hochzeit des wachsenden MMO-Marktes on ist und keinerlei Spieler auf sich vereinen kann, wo die Konkurrenz um das 20fache wächst ist ein Fehlschlag.

Dabei sollte ich aber auch darauf hinweisen, das ein Fehlschlag trotzdem seine Fans und eine Nische am Markt haben kann. Ich zum Beispiele habe längere Zeit City of Heroes gespielt...ebenfalls ein kleines Nischenspiel. Es existiert noch immer, seit über 5 Jahren und hat mit seinem Superhelden-Genre eben eine kleine Anzahl Fans auf sich vereiningt. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, mir hat es Spass gemacht zu spielen, auch wenn sich das Spiel praktisch Null entwickelt hat bis auf 1 grosses Addon in den 5 Jahren. Aber wenn jemand mit einem neuen Fantasy-MMO den Markt betritt und in ein Segment einschlägt, auf dem es viele Millionen potentielle Spieler gibt die mit dem Marktführer unzufrieden sind, dann ist ein Ende als Nischenspiel für mich ein Fehlschlag, auch wenn es seine kleine feste Community hat.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und dein "BTW" hättest du dir sparen können, da ich nie behauptet habe, dass die Blizzard Angaben stimmen. Hauptsache wieder mit einem WoW-Konterargument kommen, was mit dem Thema nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.



und du kannst dir sparen anderen vorschreiben zu wollen was man schreibt. Das btw sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es sich immer nur um Aussagen der Firmen handelt, die niemand außerhalb nachprüfen kann.


----------



## Gumja (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Dabei sollte ich aber auch darauf hinweisen, das ein Fehlschlag trotzdem seine Fans und eine Nische am Markt haben kann. Ich zum Beispiele habe längere Zeit City of Heroes gespielt...ebenfalls ein kleines Nischenspiel. Es existiert noch immer, seit über 5 Jahren und hat mit seinem Superhelden-Genre eben eine kleine Anzahl Fans auf sich vereiningt. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, mir hat es Spass gemacht zu spielen, auch wenn sich das Spiel praktisch Null entwickelt hat bis auf 1 grosses Addon in den 5 Jahren. Aber wenn jemand mit einem neuen Fantasy-MMO den Markt betritt und in ein Segment einschlägt, auf dem es viele Millionen potentielle Spieler gibt die mit dem Marktführer unzufrieden sind, *dann ist ein Ende als Nischenspiel für mich ein Fehlschlag*, auch wenn es seine kleine feste Community hat.


Zum Glück definiert jeder "Fehlschlag" anders...


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Also das ist sicherlich Definitionssache:
> - Da momentan sicher über 5 Millionen potentielle Kunden für neue MMOs da sind
> - WoW ist auf Dauer einfach langweilig,
> - ist ein Spiel das gerade mal 10% davon holen kann
> ...



eben alles Definitionssache. Du hast deine Meinung vom Erfolg eines MMORPG, die aber nunmal nicht entscheidend ist.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

doppelt


----------



## Shintuargar (12. November 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> und du kannst dir sparen anderen vorschreiben zu wollen was man schreibt. Das btw sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass es sich immer nur um Aussagen der Firmen handelt, die niemand außerhalb nachprüfen kann.



Dann schreib das bitte auch so. Es ist nur bezeichnend, dass wieder die  "aber Blizzard macht das auch"-Keule geschwungen wird, anstatt das generell - so wie du es jetzt gemacht hat - darzustellen. Damit hätte ich kein Problem gehabt. Ansonsten sieht es eher wie ein Legitimierung für Mythic/GOA aus, weil das "große" Blizzard sowas ja auch macht. Wo doch sonst so drauf geachtet wird, dass man die beiden nicht vergleichen sollte.

Aber trotzdem danke, dass du meine Aussage bestätigst, dass solchen Aussagen wie "Kein Spielerschwund, die Kapazitäten wurden erhöht" kritisch zu beäugen sind.


----------



## Phobius (12. November 2008)

(Fast) jedes Spiel hat angepriesene Feautures wo bei Release fehlen.

Age of Conan ist da (leider) ein gutes Beispiel.

Und auch WoW hat mit solchen Dingen zu kämpfen. Housing? Bis heute rein gar nichts geschehen.

So lange diese Features nachgereicht werden finde ich das noch annehmbar. Wenn die Features aber nie kommen ist das so gesehen unlauterer Wettbewerb. Und die Spieler werden es den Entwicklern danken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Wieso ist ein Spiel ein Erfolg nur weil es sich seit einigen Jahren über Wasser hält? DAOC war schon da, als WoW online ging gegen extrem starke Konkurrenz von EQ2 und Lieage2, und alle hatten schon dicke Fangemeinden. Trotzdem schaffte es DAOC nie über wenige hundert Tausend Subsciber, wo WOW in der selben Zeit 11 Mio holte. Sorry, aber ein Spiel welches zur Hochzeit des wachsenden MMO-Marktes on ist und keinerlei Spieler auf sich vereinen kann, wo die Konkurrenz um das 20fache wächst ist ein Fehlschlag.




Sorry, als DaoC erschien war das Segment der Online Rollenspiele immer noch sehr jung, und für damalige Verhältnisse hatte DaoC keineswegs schlechte Zahlen. Zudem machte es das bezahlen in Deutschland per Latschrift salonfähig. Das du hier Daoc als Fehlschlag hinstellst, weil es mit über 3 Jahren auf dem Buckel beim erscheinen von WoW von diesem übertrumpft wurde ist absolut lächerlich. WoW ist bislang in allen belangen ein Novum auf dem Markt. Der Hype der von Fans der WC3 Reihe aufgefahren wurde, dannn hatte Blizzard eh schon immer den Ruf einer guten Spieleschmiede, alle Zeitschriften sind auf den Zug aufgesprungen und ich kenne auch kein anderes Onlinespiel was Fernsehwerbung(!) geschaltet hat (und das nicht wenig). Vieles verdankt WoW der Tatsache, dass es als erstes "westliche" Rollenspiel auch auf dem Asiatischen Markt Fuß fassen konnte. Während Spiele wie Lineage II hierzulande kaum Beachtung fanden wollte dort niemand ein Spiel mit Rittern oder Kobolden spielen anstatt Mangaelfen ect.

Vor allem Blizzards Ruf den sie sich durch Starcraft dort erarbeitet hatten hat ihnen dabei geholfen. Und so läuft es nunmal in der Welt ->viele Kunden -> viel Geld ->Noch mehr Kunden.

Das hat nichts mit besseres Qualität oder ähnlichem zu tun.

Edit: Gäbe es keine Nischenprodukte würden wir heute alle nur noch Fifa08abc und Konsorten spielen. Ok, manche machen das, aber manchen ist das halt dann doch nicht genug.


----------



## Stega (12. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob WAR anders ist als angekündigt, da ich mich nicht auf Ankündigungen verlasse sondern mir lieber selbst Eindrücke mache. Ich kenne Warhammer noch aus Tabletop Zeiten und habe mir foglendes vorgestellt: 2 Seiten , alles was man macht sind taktische kriegerische Züge , etc. etc. Was dies angeht ist meine Grundvorstellung bzw. Erwartung total erfüllt. 

Das jetzt hier und da was fehlt ist zu verkraften. Wollte kein Spiel mit unnötig Handwerksfähigkeiten , denn dafür habe ich mein HDRO und oder vielleicht wieder mein WoW. War ist iwo ein neues Konzept von Spiel, daher kritisier ich die mit Sicherheit fehlende RP Erfahrung nicht, denn dafür ist WAR nicht gemacht. Von daher hat WAR meine Erwartungen erfüllt, denn ich wusste nicht richtig was ich zu erwarten hatte, sondern hatte nur eine grobe Vorstellung. Was Zeitschriften und Hersteller schreiben , kann man sich getrost an den Hut stecken.
Ich denke jeder findet das Spiel , das zu einem passt. Zeitadäquat sein, so dass man entscheiden kann ob man diese Zeit investieren will oder kann und unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist WAR für mich überraschend, da es nicht so zeitintensiv ist, wie es zb WoW ist. ( Meine Ansicht!)

Und vergesst mal Ankündigungen. Habe runde 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und habe aus Zeitknappheit aufgehört, da ich das Gefühl hatte nicht mehr "nachzukommen". Aber mal im Ernst: Wer erinnert sich heute noch an Ankündigungen von WoW?  WoW hat auch weit! unter Ankündigung begonnen und ist nun auf einem Stand , der weiter über der Ankündigung sich befindet. 
Also lasst das Spiel sich noch bissel entwickeln und in 3 Jahren reden wir über das Nichterfüllen der Ankündigung eines Simpsons MMORPG ( kleiner scherz am rande)


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Wieso ist ein Spiel ein Erfolg nur weil es sich seit einigen Jahren über Wasser hält? DAOC war schon da, als WoW online ging gegen extrem starke Konkurrenz von EQ2 und Lieage2, und alle hatten schon dicke Fangemeinden. Trotzdem schaffte es DAOC nie über wenige hundert Tausend Subsciber, wo WOW in der selben Zeit 11 Mio holte. Sorry, aber ein Spiel welches zur Hochzeit des wachsenden MMO-Marktes on ist und keinerlei Spieler auf sich vereinen kann, wo die Konkurrenz um das 20fache wächst ist ein Fehlschlag.



Diese Zahlen sind nicht unproblematisch. Wie kommt es denn zu dieser Accountzahl?
Das kommt doch auch darauf an, wo dieses Spiel überall vertrieben wird.
Nebenbei bezweifel mit Nichtwissen, dass WoW jemals gleichzeitig 11 Mio aktive Spieler hatte. 
Aber ein wesentlicher Unterschied dürfte sich daraus ergeben, dass WoW sehr schnell auf dem asiatischen Markt erschien.
Ich vermute, nimmt man den asiatischen Anteil weg, liegt der Restbetrag schon deutlich näher an den Konkurrenzprodukten.
Diese würden jedoch, insoweit gäbe ich Dir Recht, auf dem asiatischen Markt allein aufgrund ihrer Grafik keinen Erfolg haben.
Ein weiterer Aspekt ist, dass Spiele wir DAoC sich eine neue Gemeinschaft erarbeiten mussten, während WoW bei den zahlreichen Warcraftfans per se ein Stein im Brett hatte.
Abschließend muss man noch sagen, dass DAoC m.E. etwas zu "früh" erschien (2001/2002). Die Hochzeit setzte erst etwas später ein(ca. 2004/2005). Was, wie ich denke, der Grund für die regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Kommentare ist, dieses und jenes und der ganze Rest seien allsamt bei WoW abgekupfert. WoW war für viele ihr allererstes MMORPG.

Das Kriterium, das meistgespielte Programm übertreffen zu wollen, ist aufgrund der oben genannten Punkte m.E. fragwürdig.
Nimmt man all diese Faktoren zusammen, kann ich in DAoC keinen Fehlschlag erkennen.


----------



## Slaargh (12. November 2008)

Dieser Thread ist mal wieder der allerbeste Beweis dafür das die ach-so-hochgelobte WAR-Community allen anderen, und vorallem der WoW-Com in nichts nachsteht.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du - bist Brachland.


----------



## Deadwool (12. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Du - bist Brachland.


rofl. made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (12. November 2008)

Die Sollten einfach DAOC2 Rausbringen und net warhammer ....


----------



## grunzhart (12. November 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist mal wieder der allerbeste Beweis dafür das die ach-so-hochgelobte WAR-Community allen anderen, und vorallem der WoW-Com in nichts nachsteht.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Warum sollte sie denn auch?
Immerhin dürfte ein Großteil der WARCom Teil der WoWCom (gewesen) sein.
Ein Chamäleon kann nur seine Farbe ändern. Z.B. nach Ork-Grün.


----------



## Pente (12. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Zur Performance: was soll uns deine Aussage nun bringen? Schön, dass es bei dir problemlos und lagfrei (Lag ist übrigens NICHT das Problem, dies nur am Rande) läuft; das nützt niemandem in den geschätzten 250+ Threads zum Thema CtD & Prformance auf den diversen WAR-Boards (es gibt nicht nur Buffed, Gottseidank!) exakt gar nichts.
> Keine Ahnung, was du als große Schlacht definierst; im Kontext von DAoC müssten wir uns hier auf 200 vs. 200 einigen. Wer etwas recherchiert findet 2 Threads, die konstatieren dass am WE zwei T4-Zonen serverseitig abgekackt sind, nachdem auch nur soviele Spieler anwesend waren, von Schlacht konnte da noch keine Rede sein. Die 40 vs. 40 Scharmützel die man so vom WoW-AV kennt, laufen bei mir nicht unter "große Schlacht", tut mir leid; wer behauptet, dass irgendwas jenseits von 40 vs. 40 bei WAR nicht ruckelt, soll mal ein Video machen oder auf ein bestehendes bei Youtube verweisen. Gibt's bisher leider absolut NICHT - sollte uns das nicht evtl. ein klitzekleines bisschen zu denken geben?



Was euch das bringt? Im Prinzip wenig weil ihr ja nicht mein System habt. Dennoch zeigt es, dass "Performance" ein subjektives Gefühl ist. Interessant was du so alles aus einem einzigen Satz ableitest. Von 40vs40 war nirgends auch nur mit einem Wort die Rede. Bei uns im T4 treffen regelmäßig 100+ Spieler je Seite aufeinander und es läuft im großen und ganzen sehr rund. Wie rund es bei jedem einzelnen Spieler läuft liegt an seinem jeweiligen System und den Einstellungen die er im Spiel benutzt. 



jdf schrieb:


> Wer etwas recherchiert findet 2 Threads, die konstatieren dass am WE zwei T4-Zonen serverseitig abgekackt sind, nachdem auch nur soviele Spieler anwesend waren, von Schlacht konnte da noch keine Rede sein.



Wenn du "recherchiert" hättest dann wäre dir während deiner Recherche ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass die Abstürtze etwas mit dem Zonen-Lock Mechanismus zu tun hatten. Die Server sind nicht während der Schlacht abgestürzt sondern in dem Moment als die Zone gelocked wurde.


----------



## warri22 (12. November 2008)

Ich glaube das die von Myth ihre Zonen nicht richtig getestet haben. 

Einer aus meiner Gilde war in einer gecrashten Zone und sein Char war dort gefangen für über eine Tag danach. Er konnte einloggen und dann war WAR gefreezed - bis er endlich befreit werden konnte und dann in Altdorf weiterspiele konnte.

Der hat sich schwarzgeärgert und zwischenzeitlich hatte er sogar angst der Char wäre ganz am arsch. Zum Glück nicht. Danke an die Gamemaster, die ihn befreit haben. 

Daumen runter für Myth - Daumen hoch für den Gamemaster.


----------



## gagaimkopf (12. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Daumen runter für Myth - Daumen hoch für den Gamemaster.



Das der GM für Mythic arbeitet is dir aber schon klar oder? XD

zum Topic:
Ich hab mir erwartet gscheid PvP/RvR zu machen und das ist eingetroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gaga


----------



## Alpp (12. November 2008)

ein halbes Jahr sollte man eh bei jedem Spiel warten, bevor man ein Urteil bilden kann, ich kann aber jetzt schon sehen das Mythic alles versucht was ihnen möglich ist um das Spiel zu verbessern....


----------



## joekay (12. November 2008)

So wie das Spiel im Kern ist so gefällt es mir bislang. Man sieht auch, dass Mythic bemüht ist es noch besser zu machen und geht sehr stark auf die Community ein, wie ich es bisher nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## Helevorn (12. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> DAoC war ein Fehlschlag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wer Daoc als Fehlschlag bezeichnet hat von der Materie generell keine Plan, sorry aber das muß man so sagen. Da kann ich Pente so zustimmen.
Sorry aber so ne Aussage zeigt das du Daoc 0 kennst und nicht 1 sekunde gezockt hast und irgendwas gehörtes nachplapperst.

Das was hier abgeht ist die "Entladung" nach den enormen Erwartungen die auf Warhammer geschürt wurden. Ins endlose gepusht wurde es, da in WoW seid min. 6 Monaten tödlichste Langeweile herrscht. BC habe ich selber gezockt, hatte im Endeffekt ne Haltbarkeitsdauer von 2 Monaten das wars. Danach mache ich mich entweder zum Sklaven der Dailys und gehen 5 mal Raiden die Woche mit 24 anderen Süchtigen oder...nunja pose vorm AH.
So hoffte jeder zweite das Warhammer der Erlöser wird.

Die Erwartungen konnte so gar nicht erfüllt werden, auch UND selbst produziert von UNS den Kunden. Wer meldet sich denn laufend für Szenarien an? Statt mal im RvR Gebiet bissl Ärger zu machen? Wieso wird trotz Multianmeldung weiterhin nur für 1 BG angemeldet? Habe genug Gruppen erlebt wo man spontan meinte "laß mal Szenario machen" und was leuchtete auf? Nur 1 BG Tor Anroc, weil das "andere geht ja eh nie auf" Kopf---> Tisch.
BW ist zu stark? Klar, aber muß es dann sein das dann von 15 im BG 5-6 BW´s sind?? Muß man gleich die Imbaklasse "schnell nachziehen weil geil?"

50/50. Zu 50% hat War nicht das erfüllt was als Marketing verkauft wurde. Zu 50% tragen wir selber unseren Anteil dran.

Morgen ist Stichtag und es bleibt abzuwarten wie die "Selbstreinigung" auf den Servern wirken wird.

Aber eines ist sicher. In 3-4 Monaten werden wir einige erneut hier begrüßen dürfen, denn auch Wotlk hat keine längere Haltbarkeitsdauer als BC. 

- 10 lvl Sucht um 80 zu sein
- Dann Langweile
- dann "Mal Deathknight angucken" weils nicht auch 21496312876523 andere so machen, weil geil!
- Oh kacke finde kein Gruppe mit DK, alle doof
- Ok wieder Dailys machen, Kohle farmen, Arena mit meinen Kumpels "Noobkilla" + "VonHinten" machen (allerdings erst später, weil muß erstmal abwarten welche Kombi imba ist, hihi bin schlau!)
- Schurken imba! Nerf, Mages Imba! Nerf, Druiden Imba! Nerf, Palas Imba! Nerf, etc.
- Gähn, wann kommts dritte Addon? Epix pls
- Hm "mal wieder Warhammer vll zocken?"


----------



## Kardan (12. November 2008)

Im Moment ist Warhammer in der Tat nicht das was versprochen wurde. 

Versprochen wurde, daß der Fokus auf open RvR liegt. Tatsache ist, daß man mit Szenario Grind schneller levelt, schneller bessere items bekommt und ganz allgmein besser einen mächtigeren Charakter bekommt, was wiederum in einem PvP Spiel wichtg ist um Spass zu haben.

Versprochen wurde, daß Warhammer nicht nur ein weiteres Spiel in unserer Sammlung sein soll sondern das einzige Spiel das wir fortan spielen ("Warhammer will be not a computer game but a total hobby experience"). Ich kann einen großen Anteil meiner Freizeit mit WoW verbringen, oder mit Herr der Ringe Online aber ich kann nicht sehen wie ich auf lange Sicht mehr als ein oder zwei Stunden am Tag mit Warhammer Szenarios oder der Suche nach irgendeiner Art von Festungseroberung verbringen WILL(!).
Vielleicht ist das ja für manch einen erfüllend genug um sich tagtäglich damit zu beschäftigen aber selbst diese Leute müssen zugeben, daß andere MMOs weit mehr Abwechslung bieten und sich den Titel einer "total hobby experience" dadurch weit mehr verdienen als Warhammer.

Dinge wie die ungenügende Leistung der Engine oder schlechte Reaktivität der Fähigkeiten sind zwar kritikwürdig aber würde ich immernoch als nunja... verzeihbar ansehen, da sie höchstwahrscheinlich in 6 Monaten nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Dass aber open RvR unattraktiver als Szenarios sind und daß PvE, Crafting und RPG völlig uninteressant, stinklangweilig bzw nicht vorhanden sind, ist für ein Spiel, daß meine ganze Freizeit für sich gewinnen will inakzeptabel. Wenn mir jemand von vornherein gesagt hätte "hey dieses Warhammer ist ne Klasse Battleground Mod" dann wäre ich auch nicht enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Spyme (12. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die von Myth ihre Zonen nicht richtig getestet haben.



Geh doch mal zu "Myth" und sag ihnen, sie wüssten nicht wie man ein Zone testet.
Die Zonenabstürze hatten überhaupt nichts mit der Zone zu tun, sondern einer
ganz anderen Funktion. 150er Keepschlachten kann man in DAoC mittlerweile mit
nem Mittelklasse PC ruckelfrei spielen.




			
				warri22 schrieb:
			
		

> Versprochen wurde, daß der Fokus auf open RvR liegt. Tatsache ist, daß man mit Szenario Grind schneller levelt...



Bitte erkläre hier für alle "RvR" und "leveln".


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. November 2008)

@helevorn: sehr schöner Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (12. November 2008)

> ZITAT(warri22)
> Versprochen wurde, daß der Fokus auf open RvR liegt. Tatsache ist, daß man mit Szenario Grind schneller levelt...
> 
> 
> Bitte erkläre hier für alle "RvR" und "leveln".



Also erstmal war das meine Post die du da zitierst und wenn du gerne Zitate zu deinen Gunsten einfach mitten im Satz abschneidest, dann kannst du auch gleich offen lügen und behaupten der und der hätte dies und jenes gesagt.

Im Übrigen woraus besteht denn die Motivation im Endgame? Willst du etwa nicht im Rufrang aufsteigen? Ergo levelst du auch nach Rang 40 noch. Manch einer mag sich ausschliesslich dadurch motivieren, daß die Stumpenz seine ureigene Burg erobert haben und er sie wieder raustreten will. Für eine Masse Spieler da draussen gehört zum Anreiz des Spiels aber auch dazu seinen Charakter zu verbessern (per neue Skills, Taktiken und Items). 
Für diese Spieler drängen sich Szenarios als DIE beste Methode auf und führen deswegen dazu, daß im RvR zu wenig los ist, was wiederum die restlichen Spieler vom RvR abhält (weil sie keinen Bock haben nach Feierabend zwei Stunden lang nach einem Raid zu suchen - die Art "Warten auf das was ich eigentlich vom Spiel erwarte" haben viele Leute bei den WoW Raidinstanzen lange genug erlitten.)

Tatsache ist auch nach level 40 werden viel viel viel zu viele Spieler durch Szenarios vom Open RvR ferngehalten (und zwar wegen oben genannter Gründe) und deswegen und nur deswegen ist im open RvR im moment zu wenig los. Und deswegen wiederum stimmt die Aussage nicht, daß Warhammer open RvR basiert ist.
Das ist alles was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Crathus (12. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> - Ok wieder Dailys machen, Kohle farmen, Arena mit meinen Kumpels "Noobkilla" + "VonHinten" machen (allerdings erst später, weil muß erstmal abwarten welche Kombi imba ist, hihi bin schlau!)



Das ist die beste WoW Beschreibung, die ich je gelesen habe! (hab mich extra im Forum angemeldet, um dies kund zu tu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich kann nimmer, sehr geiler Satz.

Ansonsten gar kein so überflüssiger Thread wie ich anfangs dachte. Sehr interessante Punkte und ein guter Durchschnitt durch Meinungen der mmog Gemeinde. Über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich gut streiten.


----------



## Devil4u (12. November 2008)

Ich finde Warhammer Online ist nicht das was die Community erwartet hat, jedoch nicht weit von dem was Mythic angekündigt hatte.

Ich selber war wärend der Openbeta und auch die Tage danach sehr begeistert von Warhammer.
Begonnen habe ich mit ein paar Kumpels zusammen als Gruppe.
Doch trotz allem hat die ganze Gruppe immer mehr den Spass am spiel verloren.
Wieso wussten wir schon lange und dafür kann Mythic nichts.

Die Community macht das Spiel. Nur fällt auf das der Grossteil der War-spieler absolut Loot und Lvlgeil sind. Assoziales Verhalten ist an der Tagesordnung. Die Mobs werden einem Schlicht vor der Nase weggeballert, für RvR Content interessiert sich anfänglich niemand usw.
Wenn man jemanden fragt ob er einem Kurz helfen kann hört man sprüche wie: "wenn du sowas nicht schaffst dann geh lieber WoW spielen, das ist was für Kinder" usw. 

Ich finde sowas einfach nur traurig, vor allem wenn die gleichen Leute danach in einem Szenario taktische Ratschläge geben welche echt nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Es ist also nichts anderes wie hier im Forum, die wanderung zwischen Flames und persöndlichen Egotrips. Die welche immer am lautesten schreien haben am wenigsten Ahnung und denken wenn sie sich wichtig machen schaut man zu ihnen auf.

Nachdem man durch die häufige Dummheit welche man in der Community findet genug Szenarien verloren hat und der letzte Nervenstrang zerrissen ist wirft man das Spiel leider in eine Ecke.

Wie gesagt, die Spielmechanik ist toll und verspricht in Zukunft vieles, und auch ich werde wieder reinschauen. Vieleicht hilft das Release von Wotlk dabei die Community zu verkleinern und somit das Potenzial der sozialen guten Spieler zusammen zu bringen. Vieleicht entsteht dann auch das zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl unter den Spielern. Es wäre meine Hoffnung, denn wenn das der Fall ist dann wird War doch ein sehr gutes und unterhaltsames Spiel.


----------



## ReDBullxx (12. November 2008)

Kardan schrieb:


> Versprochen wurde, daß der Fokus auf open RvR liegt. Tatsache ist, daß man mit Szenario Grind schneller levelt, schneller bessere items bekommt und ganz allgmein besser einen mächtigeren Charakter bekommt, was wiederum in einem PvP Spiel wichtg ist um Spass zu haben.



Das stimmt so nicht, da man auf open RvR 100% Erfahrungsbonus bekommt...



Kardan schrieb:


> Ich kann einen großen Anteil meiner Freizeit mit WoW verbringen, oder mit Herr der Ringe Online aber ich kann nicht sehen wie ich auf lange Sicht mehr als ein oder zwei Stunden am Tag mit Warhammer Szenarios oder der Suche nach irgendeiner Art von Festungseroberung verbringen WILL(!).



Wenn dich belagerungen und BGs net interessieren, warum hast du WAR dann gekauft? Weil die Verpackung so toll ausgeschaut hat? oO




Kardan schrieb:


> Dass aber open RvR unattraktiver als Szenarios sind und daß PvE, Crafting und RPG völlig uninteressant, stinklangweilig bzw nicht vorhanden sind, ist für ein Spiel, daß meine ganze Freizeit für sich gewinnen will inakzeptabel.



1) Wieso ist openRvR unattraktiver? Es liegt nicht an den EP die du dafür bekommst und auch net an den Belohnungen, es liegt daran, dass die Community zu faul ist Belagerungen zu organisieren. Um nen BG zu joinen musste nur 2 Buttons klicken...

2) Beim Crafting stimme ich zu, aber das von WoW ist auch net soo toll. HdRO wäre da ein passenderes VergleichsMMO für gelungenes Crafting.

3) Warum meckern manche über das PvE? Es gibt genügend Quests die auch genügend EP bringen. Darüberhinaus gibt es noch PQs und 3 grundverschiedene Releam-Gebiete. Reichlich genug Abwechslung für Jedermann.

4) Muss ein Spiel deine ganze Freizeit gewinnen? ICh hoffe, dass du neben MMOs noch ein Leben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dencarion (12. November 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Community macht das Spiel. Nur fällt auf das der Grossteil der War-spieler absolut Loot und Lvlgeil sind. Assoziales Verhalten ist an der Tagesordnung. Die Mobs werden einem Schlicht vor der Nase weggeballert, für RvR Content interessiert sich anfänglich niemand usw.
> Wenn man jemanden fragt ob er einem Kurz helfen kann hört man sprüche wie: "wenn du sowas nicht schaffst dann geh lieber WoW spielen, das ist was für Kinder" usw.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn?
Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.
Ich bin geschockt


----------



## Devil4u (12. November 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiele auf Bolgasgrad auf Ordnungsseite.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (12. November 2008)

Seh ich genauso wie bei dem Vote, das Spiel ist anders, als man angekündigt hat, von wegen Open RVR -.-

90% Szenarien.


----------



## Kardan (12. November 2008)

ReDBullxx schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, da man auf open RvR 100% Erfahrungsbonus bekommt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mich interessieren Belagerungen durchaus aber mich interessiert nicht 2 Stunden lang eine Gruppe stummer Mitspieler zu suchen die sich dann endlich erbarmen an einer Burg rumzuzergen. Versteh mich nicht falsch: Mittlerweile weiss ich, daß man für sowas in einer grossen Gilde organisiert sein muss. Das Problem ist, viele Leute denken man könne in Warhammer auch alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen Spass haben. Das ist schlichtweg nicht der Fall. Wer in War bei Belagerungen Spass haben will braucht unbedingt eine große Gilde oder besser noch einen Gildenverbund der mit 90% Spielern gefüllt ist die aktiv sind und was auf die Beine stellen. 

zu 1 wohl wahr. Szenarios zu betreten ist weitaus einfacher, und bringt eben auch mehr Belohnung. Selbstverständlich ist ein Kill im ORvR doppelt soviel wert aber wenn ich dafür die fünffache Zeit brauche bringts halt deutlich weniger und ausserdem hat man zwischendurch viel mehr Leerlauf.
Prinzipiell wollte ich auch nicht darauf hinaus was ich will sondern aufzeigen wieso die Masse lieber Szenarios betritt als Open RvR zu suchen.

zu 2 ich habe nur gesagt, daß Wars Crafting schlecht ist und es nicht mit WoW verglichen. Wenn wir Bezug zum Topic nehmen, könnten wir sogar sagen, daß genau hier wieder etwas versprochen wurde was nicht gehalten wurde. Es wurde gesagt Crafting in Warhammer wird immer etwas mit dem Krieg zu tun haben und uns nicht davon ablenken. Leider würde man wenn man tatsächlich effektiv craften wollte in der Tat saumässig viel Zeit verbraten um die Materialien zu ähhh farmen, denn es ist nicht nachvollziehbar bei welchen Mobs jetzt was droppt... PS man kann nur Mats von PvE Mobs bekommen weil man ansonsten im PvP wie der letzte Idiot Leichen fleddern müsste und mit dieser für den Kampf sinnlosen Zeitverschwendung den Verlauf der Schlacht negativ beinflussen würde. 
Die Sache ist die: Crafting in Lotro oder selbst in WoW ist ... nunja immerhin begrenzt spassig. In Warhammer ist es nervenaufreibende und grösstenteils sinnlose Zeitverschwendung. Wenn man so ein Feature nicht halbwegs interessant gestalten kann, wieso lässt mans dann nicht einfach weg? Das hätte doch kein Warhammerfan vermisst.
Mich ärgert daran nur, daß man es als toll angekündigt hat und nichtmal halbwegs interessant implementiert hat.

zu 3 aha jetzt gehts dir plötzlich wieder um die EPs? ^^ Was ich meinte ist, daß das PvE stinklangweilig ist. Die Gegner machen nichts auf was man mit seinen speziellen Skills reagieren müsste. Für eine PQ ist es völlig schnurz ob wir als DDs drei Hexenkriegerinnen oder Chaosbarbaren oder sonstwas dabei haben. In den klassischen PvE Games (WoW, EQ, HdRO) macht es einen Unterschied wie eine Gruppe aufgebaut ist. In diesen Spielen erfordert PvE wenigstens ein bischen Taktik und Überlegung. Weitaus weniger als im PvP aber um ein vielfaches mehr als in Warhammer.
Auch hier gilt: Wieso hat man es ins Spiel eingebaut wenn mans nicht richtig kann? Ich will mich in Warhammer keine Sekunde mit PvE auseinandersetzen müssen (und schon garnicht wenn ich PvP machen will also eine Burg erobern) ganz einfach deswegen weil weder meine Skills noch die meines Gegners (NPC) irgendeine Form des Nachdenkens erfordern.

zu 4 "Warhammer is not just a computergame, it will be a total hobby experience" Ich habe genug zu tun neben Computerspielen aber wer sowas behauptet und dann Warhammer produziert hat einfach keinen Plan ^^


----------



## Peraine1 (12. November 2008)

Gerade auf Erengard ist doch im Open RvR viel los. Schon im T3 tummeln sich nachmittags genug Spieler darum um sich gegenseitig die Schlachtfeldziele zu klauen. Vielleicht mal hingehen?

Letzten in der Schlangenpassage hat die Ordnung die Zerstörung am Spawn becampt. Dadurch gaben die nach wenigen Minuten schon kein Ruf mehr, da sich auch keiner um das Bergungsteil gekümmert hat sind die mit 300 Ruf +150 Bonus rausgegangen. Ich sehe da nicht wo das nun mehr bringen soll als wenn ich im Open Rvr einen (!) Gegner mal solo lege, der ist auch schon 8000Exp und 400 Ruf wert, dauert aber keine 15 Minuten.


----------



## Eamon. (12. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wenn du "recherchiert" hättest dann wäre dir während deiner Recherche ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass die Abstürtze etwas mit dem Zonen-Lock Mechanismus zu tun hatten. Die Server sind nicht während der Schlacht abgestürzt sondern in dem Moment als die Zone gelocked wurde.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen Pente.

Ich war am Sonntag auf Helgart dabei als die Zone crashte.
Dieses war nicht waerend des Locks.

Die Ordnungs WB in der ich mich befand als der Lock von Praag stattfand, war gerade am Maertyrerplatz als die Zerstoerung Praag lockte. Wir sind sofort in unser Warcamp und von dort aus nach Reikland und vom dortigen Warcamp nach Willhelms Faus.
Wir befanden uns in der Festungsanlage als die ersten Zerstoerungs Warbands ankamen und haben und schliesslich ins Innere Keep zurueckgezogen als das erste Tor fiehl. Da ich waerend des Rueckzuges gestorben bin habe ich released und bin mit einer anderen Warband schliesslich der Zerstoerung die vor dem Inneren Keep war in den Ruecken gefallen.

An diser Stelle erst flogen wir alle aus dem Spiel und jeder der versuchte wieder in die T4 Zone einzuloggen landete wieder bei der Characterauswahl. Twinks in anderen Zonen konnten eingeloggt werden. Wurde von uns getestet. Danach waren alle T4 Zonen resettet.

Also war es nicht waehrend des Zonen-Lock sondern schon einige Zeit spaeter. 

Es waren einfach zuviele Spieler. 

Die Performance war in Praag schon vor dem lock nicht gut.
In unserem Raid befanden sich Spieler mit den Unterschiedlichsten Maschinen. Von "Mittelklasse" bis "high End Power Gamer PC". Die Performance Probleme zogen sich quer durch die Warband.
Im Reikland schliesslich dauerte alleine das aufsatteln bis zu 2 min. Die Animation und die Castzeit waren lange abgelaufen und der Caracter war immer noch in der "Aufsatteln" Haltung. Dies haben unterschiedliche Spieler festgestellt.

Ich kann wie gesagt nur von Helmgart sprechen, aber der Crash war WAEHREND DER SCHLACHT

Regards
Eamon


----------



## Jiro (12. November 2008)

ReDBullxx schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, da man auf open RvR 100% Erfahrungsbonus bekommt...



Dieser Bonus bringt nur auf dem Papier etwas. Mit den kontinuierlich erfarmbaren RP der Szenarien kann OpenRvR nicht im geringsten mithalten. LvL 40er grinden sich ihren RR in Szenarien hoch, Open RvR bietet dafür keinen RP- Ersatz -> Szenarios = Weg des geringsten Widerstands

Bis T4 war ich von WAR wirklich positiv überrascht. Szenarien waren bis dahin nur etwas, was man mal machen konnte oder nicht. Aber seit dem scheint WAR wirklich eher so etwas wie ein WoW BG-Mod zu sein. Ob man in Arathi, Alterac oder Schlangenpassage rumrennt ist Jacke wie Hose...beschränktes Gameplay für beschränkte Menschen.  
Man muss kein DAoC Fanboy sein, um sich ein System ähnlich wie NF in WAR zu wünschen. Kaum einer hat Lust auf ein Revival der Buffbot Armeen, einem nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Levelgegrinde oder von Fotm Klassen. Aber man kann oder konnte sich erwarten, dass Mythic ihren eigenen Weg gehen, auf ihre eigenen Ideen vertrauen und aus WAR kein WoW 1.5 machen. 
Schlussendlich bin ich noch immer der Hoffnung, dass  Mythic ihren eigenen Weg gehen und den Szenario Easy Mode for RvR Dummies nerfen, zumindest für die nächsten 3 Monate, in denen mein Abo läuft.


----------



## Immondys (12. November 2008)

Kardan schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Warhammer in der Tat nicht das was versprochen wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> Versprochen wurde, daß Warhammer nicht nur ein weiteres Spiel in unserer Sammlung sein soll sondern das einzige Spiel das wir fortan spielen ("Warhammer will be not a computer game but a total hobby experience"). Ich kann einen großen Anteil meiner Freizeit mit WoW verbringen, oder mit Herr der Ringe Online aber ich kann nicht sehen wie ich auf lange Sicht mehr als ein oder zwei Stunden am Tag mit Warhammer Szenarios oder der Suche nach irgendeiner Art von Festungseroberung verbringen WILL(!).



Mönsch, du hast täglich mehr als ein bis zwei Stunden Zeit? Was für eine Arbeit hast du? Arbeitszeiten und Qualifikation? Sucht ihr noch Leute? Ich bin umzugsbereit im gesamten Bundesgebiet. Arbeite derzeit von 10 - 20 Uhr und komm so ab 23 Uhr so für ein oder zwei Stunden zum spielen. Wenn du so viel Zeit hast möchte ich auch eine Job wie deinen - wo muss ich mich bewerben??


----------



## Dhar`Leth (12. November 2008)

Eamon. schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen Pente.
> 
> Ich war am Sonntag auf Helgart dabei als die Zone crashte.
> Dieses war nicht waerend des Locks.
> ...



Mein Gott ein Spiel kann mal crashen ihr tut grad so als würdet ihr in dem Game wohnen. JEDES aber wirklich JEDES MMO crasht mal bestes Beispiel hierfür ist WoW.


----------



## Peraine1 (12. November 2008)

Viel interessanter finde ich die Tatsache, dass 50% hier im Thread darüber diskutieren das die RvR Zonen crahsen wenn zu viel los ist und die anderen 50% das im RvR nichts los sei :-)


----------



## Kardan (12. November 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Mönsch, du hast täglich mehr als ein bis zwei Stunden Zeit? Was für eine Arbeit hast du? Arbeitszeiten und Qualifikation? Sucht ihr noch Leute? Ich bin umzugsbereit im gesamten Bundesgebiet. Arbeite derzeit von 10 - 20 Uhr und komm so ab 23 Uhr so für ein oder zwei Stunden zum spielen. Wenn du so viel Zeit hast möchte ich auch eine Job wie deinen - wo muss ich mich bewerben??



Meine Güte du hast einen Zehn Stunden Arbeitstag? Herrje du muss ja Geld wie Heu haben ^^
Also mal ehrlich, jeder der ganz normal arbeitet und keine Kinder hat sollte eigentlich so an die 6 Stunden Freizeit am Tag haben (von denen vielleicht ein bis zwei fürs Kochen und Putzen und Einkaufen draufgehen). Manch einer von uns ist sogar so sehr gesegnet, daß er zwei Tage die Woche völlig frei hat (toll was?). Da könnte man sich damit konfrontiert sehen mehr als zwei Stunden mit einer vergnüglichen Freizeitbeschäftigung verbringen zu wollen.
Aber nunja ich nehme mal an du arbeitest da auch oder schläfst 24 Stunden lang um dich von deiner 70 Stunden Woche zu erholen.

Ich würde aber auch annehmen, daß für jemanden der nur mit Mühe und Not zwei Stunden am Tag Freizeit zusammenkratzen kann, dieses Forum hier nicht der richtige Platz ist. Hier gehts um MMOs. Die Dinger nehmen meistens mehr als fünf Minuten in Anspruch wenn sie Spass machen sollen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Peraine1 (12. November 2008)

Gibt auch Jobs ausser im Büro zu sitzen... hmm wir werden Off Topic


----------



## Yldrasson (12. November 2008)

Ich sehe Warhammer Online nicht so sehr als Spiel, sondern eher als Spielzeug, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine.
Bei vielen Dingen mangelt es mir noch an Substanz, das fängt bei einfachen Dingen wie einer Funktion für's Gehen an und reicht bis zu dicken Patzern seitens Mythic, wie zum Beispiel, dass man kein Anti-Aliasing einstellen kann. (Ja, ich weiß, dass es über die Grafikkarte einstellbar ist, ich habe es auch selbst so gemacht. Trotzdem finde ich, dass diese Funktion mittlerweile zum Standartrepertoire gehört, wie zum Beispiel die Auflösungseinstellung.)
Trotzdem, wenn ich dann WAR spiele, wenn ich auf dem Schlachtfeld stehe, kann ich nicht anders, als über diese ganzen Fehler hinweg zu sehen.
Die Grafik, das Crafting, PvE, RP - das Alles ist egal, weil das Spiel im RvR einfach so viel Spaß macht, wie kein anderes Spiel, das ich kenne.
Deswegen ist WAR für mich kein Spiel, was ich ausdauernd und lange spielen würde, wie Herr der Ringe Online oder World of Warcraft, da es, meiner Meinung nach, nur einen einzigen, guten Inhalt hat.
Dieser macht allerdings so viel Spaß, dass es sich immer wieder lohnt, einzuloggen und eine Runde RvR zu machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Deswegen spiele ich nicht WAR, vielmehr spiele ich _mit_ WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my 2 pence^^

Liebe Grüße
Yldrasson


----------



## Daddelopi (12. November 2008)

scheint als würde mythic das genauso sehen oder wieso bieten sie kombi abos für war und daoc an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (12. November 2008)

Simia schrieb:


> Wie bereits ja immer wieder gesagt wurde...Mythic wird sich bei jedem weiteren Produkt mit ihrem
> Klassiker DAOC messen müssen, gerade was das RvR betrifft.
> Hier haben sie bei WAR leider für mich in jeder Hinsicht total versagt.
> 
> mehr gibts da eigentlich ned zu sagen




Ja sie messen müssen sich an sich selbst messen lassen. Aber das setzt voraus - dass sie auch die Freiheit hatten - alles so machen zu können, wie sie wollen. 

Von Versagen kann man da noch nicht nicht reden. DAOC war im ersten Jahr grottenschlecht. Wir haben es alle nur gespielt - weil es keine Alternative gabe. Oder anders gesagt : Es war das erste und einzige seiner Art. 

Es  gab auch niemals das DAOC. Es gab diverse Phase in denen wir zeitweise Mythic gehaßt haben für den Mist den sie gemachten hatten.  Sie haben es auch geschaft mit einem Addon 70 % aller Spieler zu vergraulen. Nicht weil es wirklich schlecht war - späte mit Korrekturen war es sogar sehr gut - sonderen weil niemand Lust hatte 10 Tage seines Lebens zu grinten um die eigene Artefaktrüstung zu erwerben und auf Level 10 zu bringen. Nutzen und Aufwand standen in einem RVR in keinem Verhältnis zu einander. 

Am Ende von DAOC war die selbe Sache ne Aktion  von einem Abend. 

Nach sechs oder sieben Wochen ein Urteil über ein Spiel zu fällen halte ich für vorschnell. Man kann bei MMOs immer nur sagen: Das Spiel ist "Zur Zeit" nicht doll oder hat die und die Spaßbremsen.

Das Wesen eines MMOs ist wohl - dass mit dem nächsten Patch wieder alles anders ist oder sein kann.


----------



## Ellrock (12. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> Wer Daoc als Fehlschlag bezeichnet hat von der Materie generell keine Plan, sorry aber das muß man so sagen. Da kann ich Pente so zustimmen.
> Sorry aber so ne Aussage zeigt das du Daoc 0 kennst und nicht 1 sekunde gezockt hast und irgendwas gehörtes nachplapperst.
> 
> Das was hier abgeht ist die "Entladung" nach den enormen Erwartungen die auf Warhammer geschürt wurden. Ins endlose gepusht wurde es, da in WoW seid min. 6 Monaten tödlichste Langeweile herrscht. BC habe ich selber gezockt, hatte im Endeffekt ne Haltbarkeitsdauer von 2 Monaten das wars. Danach mache ich mich entweder zum Sklaven der Dailys und gehen 5 mal Raiden die Woche mit 24 anderen Süchtigen oder...nunja pose vorm AH.
> ...




100% ja - in 3-4 Monaten ist WAR zu dem nicht mehr das Spiel, dass es heute ist.


----------



## schmand (12. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Dann bist Du einem fake aufgesessen.
> Mythic würde unter Garantie nicht "perfomance ist the importanst" verkündet haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja natürlich, sie waren in Kostümen der Mythic mitarbeiter, die die anderen 1000 Podcasts gedreht haben. Man ich bin ein Narr, du hast recht.

/ironie


----------



## Ashgard (13. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher. In 3-4 Monaten werden wir einige erneut hier begrüßen dürfen, denn auch Wotlk hat keine längere Haltbarkeitsdauer als BC.
> 
> - 10 lvl Sucht um 80 zu sein
> - Dann Langweile
> ...



10 level Sucht um 80 zu sein dauert genau 13 Stunden. http://www.worldofathene.com/records.php

Am Montag kommen die ersten zurück, weils eh alles in Leechking gesehen haben.


----------



## Noronion (13. November 2008)

falsch, die ersten neuen spieler instalieren grade warhammer weil bei weohwe mal wieder garnichts geht und schneesturm nur mist diesnmal verbockt hat

keine cd-keys in den ce boxen, gefühlte 70% aller ausgelieferten cd´s sind müll und so weiter , einfach nur köstlich, ein glück hab ich das benannte spiel schon mehrere monate vom rechner runter*G*


----------



## doggystyle (13. November 2008)

bloss gut, dass mich wow inzwischen so sehr interessiert wie der berühmte sack reis in china  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(2 jahre gezockt)

für mich ist WAR das beste mmorpg seit daoc (und das sehe ich noch mit etwas verklärtem blick, weil es einfach _für damalige verhältnisse_ das beste war).

heute habe ich weniger zeit, könnte mir also einen 10 oder 11 stunden raid nicht mal mehr am wochenende antun und bin froh, dass WAR so ein herrlich kurzweiliges und spassiges game geworden ist! okay ich vermisse den dönertroll, oder meinen valkyn-bonedancer..., die grenzgebiete mit der genialen idee von DREI reichen..., darkness falls... 

aber für mich bleiben die 4 jahre daoc eine schöne erinnerung, mehr nicht.

was der TE mit seinen anti-WAR threads bezweckt ist mir nicht ganz klar, vielleicht klemmt was in seiner hose und er steht drauf, wenn ihr euch die köpfe einschlagt.

aber zockt doch einfach das spiel worauf ihr lust habt, egal ob es nun 50.000, 500.000 oder 10.000.000 spieler hat. genug kameraden und feinde finden sich immer! egal in welchem spiel!

und versucht nicht anderen vorzuschreiben, was sie gut zu finden haben und was nicht.


----------

